# 10/11 SmackDown Discussion Thread: WWE Draft Night 1



## Clique

*Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns to face off on SmackDown for number one pick*



WWE said:


> Seth Rollins (representing Raw) faces Roman Reigns (representing SmackDown) in the opening match of this week’s WWE Draft episode of Friday Night SmackDown on FOX, and the victorious Superstar will earn the first overall pick for the corresponding brand.
> 
> The stakes are high for this showdown between former Shield members, as the Universal Champion squares off with The Big Dog to decide which brand gets the all-important first selection.
> 
> Will Rollins secure the top pick for Raw, or will Reigns score a major victory for the blue brand?
> 
> Tune in for the WWE Draft on Friday Night SmackDown on FOX at 8/7 C.







*Charlotte Flair and Bayley to collide tonight for SmackDown Women’s Title in WWE Hell in a Cell rematch*



> Charlotte and Bayley are ‘bout to run it back!
> 
> Yes, following her defeat over Bayley for the SmackDown Women’s Title this past Sunday at WWE Hell in a Cell, Charlotte Flair will square off with her longtime rival in a rematch tonight on Friday Night SmackDown on FOX.
> 
> Can Bayley end The Queen’s history-making tenth title reign only five days after Charlotte recaptured the title? Or will Flair make Bayley bow down yet again as the WWE Draft begins? Find out when the two collide tonight at 8/7 C on FOX.







*WWE Draft begins with Friday Night SmackDown on FOX*



> SmackDown and Raw are officially on the clock.
> 
> A historic WWE Draft gets underway on SmackDown with the future of 30 Superstars to be determined on Friday night’s episode. The preliminary draft pool was released earlier this week on WWE.com, and it revealed that the fates of WWE Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch, Roman Reigns, The O.C., “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt and more will be revealed on SmackDown.
> 
> It will be a star-studded affair as celebrities from FOX and NBCUniversal will take part in the draft process. Fourteen-time MLB All-Star and FOX analyst Alex Rodriguez, "Saturday Night Live’s" Michael Che and Colin Jost of “Weekend Update” segments, "Mr. Robot's" Christian Slater, “NFL on FOX’s” Joe Buck and Pro Football Hall of Famer Troy Aikman, and “Mad Money” host Jim Cramer are among the headliners set to take part.
> 
> *Below is the full list of WWE Draft rules:
> 
> - Over 70 Superstars, as well as tag teams, are eligible for selection in this year’s WWE Draft
> 
> - SmackDown will draft 30 Superstars, and Raw will select another 41 Superstars
> 
> - Since SmackDown is a two-hour show and Raw is a three-hour show, for every two picks SmackDown makes, Raw will receive three
> 
> - Tag teams will count as one pick unless FOX or USA Network specifically wants to pick only one Superstar from the team
> 
> - Any undrafted Superstars will immediately be declared free agents and able to sign with the brand of their choosing*












*What’s next for Kevin Owens after his Ladder Match win?*



> Kevin Owens impressed the STAPLES Center crowd with a high-flying Ladder Match against Shane McMahon with their careers literally hanging in the balance. KO exited with the victory but not before firing Shane-O-Mac and delivering a gratifying Stunner.
> 
> Is Owens finally freed from the grips of Shane? Have we heard the last from the “Best in the World?”












*What Raw Superstar is destined for SmackDown glory?*



> A number of high-profile Raw Superstars are eligible for Friday’s round of the WWE Draft as Sasha Banks, “The Fiend” Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles and Braun Strowman are all available in the draft pool.
> 
> Will a change in scenery help one of these Superstars usher in a new era of Friday Night SmackDown on FOX?
> 
> Tune in to the WWE Draft on FOX at 8/7 C to see who will trading in red for blue following the WWE Draft.


----------



## I AM Glacier

It would be cool AF if they drafted up and coming wrestlers from indie promotions and developmental like NFL/NBA etc.

No one wants to see them trade Heath Slater and a future first round pick for Dolph Ziggler.
Get out of here WWE.

I want to see Mel Kiper reports and combine numbers god damn it!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I'm actually gonna record this and watch it on Saturday avoiding spoilers. Kinda low-key looking forward to it. I've always enjoyed draft shows (drafts, not "shake-ups")

Anyway, as for predictions from the pool

Raw: Becky, Orton, AJ & crew, Lashley, Rusev (w/ Lana), Ricochet, Asuka, Kairi, Lacey, Lucha House Party, Street Profits (apparently Heyman likes them), EC3, Carillo, Gulak

SD: Reigns, Wyatt, Strowman, Owens, McIntyre, Cesaro, Alexa & Nikki, Sasha, Natalya, Revival, Viking Raiders, Gable

I can't be bothered predicting _all_ the jobbers lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I'm a sucker for drafts so these things always get me even though I know this is gonna end pretty ehh


----------



## arch.unleash

Reigns vs Rollins? I thought this would be their WM mainevent that would shatter all records.


----------



## metallon

Charlotte vs. Bayley again? I can't take it anymore! Where is LIV!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah watch them have Charlotte lose the title here and then move to RAW next week.

Their desperation to rush her to the 16th title reign is obnoxious.


----------



## A-C-P

Dolorian said:


> Yeah watch them have Charlotte lose the title here and then move to RAW next week.
> 
> Their desperation to rush her to the 16th title reign is obnoxious.


I love how they just keep bragging about her title reigns, but gloss over the fact that also means shes LOST the title 11 times 
...
Yes Ric had 16 World Title Reigns, over 30+ years :heston


----------



## aliasocfan

I really wouldn't be surprised if Bayley won the title back. Playing hot potato is the quickest way to increase those title numbers.


----------



## Stellar

Dolorian said:


> Yeah watch them have Charlotte lose the title here and then move to RAW next week.
> 
> Their desperation to rush her to the 16th title reign is obnoxious.


As a fan of Charlottes, it's so annoying with all of these short reigns. They better not have her lose the title tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Southerner said:


> As a fan of Charlottes, it's so annoying with all of these short reigns. They better not have her lose the title tonight.


You and me both. It is so tiresome and it only devalues her. They are doing her a disservice with this obsession of having her beat her father's record as soon as possible.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Dolorian said:


> Yeah watch them have Charlotte lose the title here and then move to RAW next week.
> 
> Their desperation to rush her to the 16th title reign is obnoxious.


It's because they want her to get to 16 in Ric's lifetime so they can hug & create a historic moment etc, WWE are a sucker for stuff like that. 

I actually think she'll retain here. Her reign will be short though.


----------



## Dolorian

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's because they want her to get to 16 in Ric's lifetime so they can hug & create a historic moment etc, WWE are a sucker for stuff like that.


Oh no doubt but that's really not doing Charlotte any favors.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I thought there won't be any rematch anymore?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Dolorian said:


> Oh no doubt but that's really not doing Charlotte any favors.


It really doesn't at all. If anything it makes the fans resent her because they think she's getting favourable treatment, and also makes Charlotte look like a geek who can't keep a title.

Ric's 16 reigns were over about 30 years, Charlotte's 10 have been over 4 years. They are so dumb :lol


WWEfan4eva said:


> I thought there won't be any rematch anymore?


They make it up as they go along.


----------



## Mango13

Almost forgot this show was on tonight. Really don't like Fridays being the day this show is on.




SayWhatAgain! said:


> It really doesn't at all. If anything it makes the fans resent her because they think she's getting favourable treatment, and also makes Charlotte look like a geek who can't keep a title.
> 
> Ric's 16 reigns were over about 30 years, Charlotte's 10 have been over 4 years. They are so dumb :lol
> 
> They make it up as they go along.



She was 100% is getting favorable treatment and the women's division has suffered because of it. She has been booked stronger the Roman/Cena ever was.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Mango13 said:


> Almost forgot this show was on tonight. Really don't like Fridays being the day this show is on.


I'm so used to watching it on Tuesday's


----------



## Not Lying

I think Rollins will win the first match against Reigns, so he can be drafted as #1 for RAW. I can't wait to see if SD will draft Becky as their #1 draft pick.


----------



## WindPhoenix

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think Rollins will win the first match against Reigns, so he can be drafted as #1 for RAW. I can't wait to see if SD will draft Becky as their #1 draft pick.


I don't think Roman is going to be drafted to Raw. His Football background makes sense on Fox.

I agree with you on Rollins beating Roman.


----------



## InexorableJourney

> - Any undrafted Superstars will immediately be declared free agents and able to sign with the brand of their choosing


So if Luke Harper goes undrafted he can immediately sign with AEW, good call.


----------



## Not Lying

WindPhoenix said:


> I don't think Roman is going to be drafted to Raw. His Football background makes sense on Fox.
> 
> I agree with you on Rolluns beating Roman.


I meant Rollins will be drafted. Like he wins, he stays on his show RAW, he is the top champions and stands his spot. Then SD can swerve and take Becky his fiance away :lol


----------



## WindPhoenix

The Definition of Technician said:


> I meant Rollins will be drafted. Like he wins, he stays on his show RAW, he is the top champions and stands his spot. Then SD can swerve and take Becky his fiance away :lol


Rollins is in the Monday pool.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I have zero interest in this show. Will just catch the results and watch anything that looks decent.


----------



## Stellar

The Definition of Technician said:


> I meant Rollins will be drafted. Like he wins, he stays on his show RAW, he is the top champions and stands his spot. Then SD can swerve and take Becky his fiance away :lol


Rollins wont be drafted until RAW next week according to the list I think.

It does seem like they have the draft set up for Becky to be the first overall pick.


----------



## Not Lying

Southerner said:


> Rollins wont be drafted until RAW next week according to the list I think.
> 
> It does seem like they have the draft set up for Becky to be the first overall pick.


I don't see how Becky stays on RAW with how much Fox promoted her. Why won't Rollins be drafted till Monday?


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns be the one to win in the opening match in order to get the first draft picks for the winning brand?
- Will Charlotte Flair be able to retain her Women's title against Bayley tonight?
- What is next for Kevin Owens's future after being successful in getting Shane McMahon fired last week?
- Will Becky Lynch make her big appearance tonight after being heavily hyped by Fox over the past few months?
- Will any of the likes of Drew Gulak, Akira Tozawa, or Humberto Carrillo get drafted tonight in an attempt to finish off 205 Live?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Upstart474

Southerner said:


> As a fan of Charlottes, it's so annoying with all of these short reigns. They better not have her lose the title tonight.


It would be good if her dad is alive to see his daughter surpass his title reign.


----------



## Mox Girl

Unless Seth is losing the Universal title on the next Raw, I doubt he’ll be drafted to SD. One title gotta stay on Raw lol. Unless they wanna switch shows for the titles but I don’t think that’s likely cos I think they want Brock on Fox.

But we won’t find out till Monday for them both cos they’re in the Raw draft pool :shrug


----------



## Stellar

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't see how Becky stays on RAW with how much Fox promoted her. Why won't Rollins be drafted till Monday?


FOX has promoted others heavily also like Charlotte, Reigns, Lesnar, etc. and I doubt all of them will be on Smackdown. Imagine them, plus Becky and her guy Rollins. That would be pretty stacked on FOX already. I think that is just FOX being hopeful they will get what they want.

WWE came up with two separate lists of wrestlers that will be drafted on different shows. Some will be drafted tonight on Smackdown (Becky Lynch and Roman Reigns), others will be drafted on RAW next week (Rollins, Lesnar, Charlotte). The draft pool list is somewhere in the Smackdown section.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182522400300097536


----------



## Mox Girl

I just had a thought. If they're gonna be enforcing that people stay on their own show from now on, how will the 24/7 title switch shows? The only time both rosters are together are PPVs. Will it only change between shows during PPVs? :hmm: I don't know why these things come to my mind but they do lol.


----------



## sailord

Mox Girl said:


> I just had a thought. If they're gonna be enforcing that people stay on their own show from now on, how will the 24/7 title switch shows? The only time both rosters are together are PPVs. Will it only change between shows during PPVs? :hmm: I don't know why these things come to my mind but they do lol.


You can also throw in the women tag team belts are supposed to be defended on all three brands raw smackdown and nxt even though they only showed up once on nxt.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

so can people from NXT get drafted?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Watch Bayley win this match and Charlotte once again have to climb.


----------



## HankHill_85

DVR'ing the show tonight cuz I have Friday plans (Joker), and judging by the list of random "celebs" they have lined up, I'm glad I am.

Wish they'd get off the whole "realism" vibe with making it look like some actual NFL Draft or whatever. Christ, just BE WRESTLING!


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> I just had a thought. If they're gonna be enforcing that people stay on their own show from now on, how will the 24/7 title switch shows? The only time both rosters are together are PPVs. Will it only change between shows during PPVs? :hmm: I don't know why these things come to my mind but they do lol.


It will probably work like the tag titles did back in the old brand split when there was only one set. Champion can travel to both shows.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Blade1995 said:


> No! It only for RAW and SmackDown!


What BS is this


----------



## Strategize

So just say for example Seth wins. What order to they draft?

Is it...*RAW/RAW/RAW/SD/SD* or *RAW/SD/RAW/SD/RAW?*


----------



## Dolorian

Joe Goldberg said:


> What BS is this


They will probably have a few call ups from NXT during the draft like they did the last time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Looking forward to the show tonight. I like the fact that they're treating it like a real sports draft. It won't happen, but I really want Seth on Smackdown.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Can't wait! I'll prevent myself from making predictions and just enjoy the show since it's a better suprise that way.


----------



## norris22

Fightful Select reports that “a women’s match” is planned to main event tonight’s show from Las Vegas. We can only imagine that would be Charlotte Flair’s SmackDown Women’s Title defense against Bayley.

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/10/11/reported-main-event-for-wwe-smackdown-on-fox-revealed/

if that true is then Bayley is likey win the SmackDown Women’s championship in the main event.


----------



## Stellar

Strategize said:


> So just say for example Seth wins. What order to they draft?
> 
> Is it...*RAW/RAW/RAW/SD/SD* or *RAW/SD/RAW/SD/RAW?*


Probably the second option. Otherwise there is no stopping a brand from getting Becky and Reigns back to back. The first option would probably kill the draft for all of us.


----------



## Dibil13

norris22 said:


> Fightful Select reports that “a women’s match” is planned to main event tonight’s show from Las Vegas. We can only imagine that would be Charlotte Flair’s SmackDown Women’s Title defense against Bayley.
> 
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/10/11/reported-main-event-for-wwe-smackdown-on-fox-revealed/
> 
> if that true is then Bayley is likey win the SmackDown Women’s championship in the main event.


Or Ronda Rousey is confronting Charlotte after she retains.


----------



## Bradshaw98

Dibil13 said:


> Or Ronda Rousey is confronting Charlotte after she retains.


Could be, but and this sounds so silly when I say it out loud, Bayley's hair now looks to be dyed black, could be the lighting, but now I don't really know what to think.


----------



## Ace

OC beating Lucha house party so they can take an L to New Day on SD :lol

Never change, Vince.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## WWEfan4eva

Dibil13 said:


> Or Ronda Rousey is confronting Charlotte after she retains.


How?

She's going to have a Baby


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Mango13

This new smackdown theme song sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman vs Seth, let's go :mark:

I hope to god that Roman stays on SD cos he's supposed to be coming down to Australia and I have tickets, so I wanna see him.


----------



## GloriousLunatic

Biggest Reach Tonight will be Braun Strowman
Biggest Steal Tonight will be Lacey Evans


----------



## Strategize

Roman vs Seth should be good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Here comes the Big Dawg :cole


----------



## Mango13

Starting with Roman? off to a shit start already.


----------



## Whoanma

Dolorian said:


> Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Looks like it will be a shit night


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Mango13 said:


> This new smackdown theme song sucks.


You don't like AC/DC?


----------



## Roxinius

Mango13 said:


> Starting with Roman? off to a shit start already.


It was announced that this was kicking the show off for first pick


----------



## EmbassyForever

#SethRollinsIsNotCool


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Damn that new smackdown intro is amazing I have to give them credit. And I love the song.


----------



## Headliner

Wow Reigns vs Rollins is a big match to have on TV.


----------



## Stellar

Time to BURN. IT. DOWN...

(hides)

I like that FOX Smackdown has gone to just 2 people on commentary. They aren't even trying to fill in Renee Youngs spot.


----------



## Mox Girl

People predicted Seth would get booed out of the building, I don't hear that :lol He's not getting a _completely positive_ reaction but it's not overwhelming boos.


----------



## Mango13

WWEfan4eva said:


> You don't like AC/DC?


Nah was never a big fan. That being said though the song just doesn’t fit with the show or the product imo.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Thank god they kicked out Renee


----------



## Strategize

Wow, listen to those boos for Seth you guys! /s


----------



## Shadowcran

They need to hope this goes better than last week's snorefest and cartoony embarrassment(after Rock of course).


----------



## Joe Goldberg

"We may not see this match again" definitely means they'll be on the same brand lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Uuuugh they've gone back to that weird jerky camera thing from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shadowcran

Joe Goldberg said:


> Thank god they kicked out Renee


NXT needs to do the same with Beth Phoenix. If they want to have women on commentary, find talented ones. I know they have to be there, look for it.


----------



## Trophies

I know Smackdown used to be in Friday’s but I gotta get used to a PPV being 5 days ago instead of 2. :lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Dolorian

Nice match so far, liking them avoiding each other's moves due to how familiar they are with each other.


----------



## Roxinius

The camera work is fucking horrible


----------



## candice-wrestling

100 bucks the first draft pick is Becky Lynch.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how they talk about Seth & Roman traveling around the world together in The Shield lol. Considering it's with that third other guy they don't talk about haha :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg

As expected all the shit wrestlers are gonna be drafted tonight


----------



## Mango13

Here we go with the 6 million FOX commercials. If they don't tone it down I'm just gonna stop watching lol. Last week was fucking ridiculous


----------



## Shadowcran

Anyways, first match on Dynamite blew me away. Never even heard of Private Party and they had my jaw dropping in amazement along with the Young Bucks.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Can we have Jack "a bigger draw than Hogan" Hager drafted tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl

Shadowcran said:


> Anyways, first match on Dynamite blew me away. Never even heard of Private Party and they had my jaw dropping in amazement along with the Young Bucks.


I think you're in the wrong thread, mate. AEW section is down below here :lol


----------



## Mainboy

candice-wrestling said:


> 100 bucks the first draft pick is Becky Lynch.


I'll send over my paypal details.


----------



## Shadowcran

Mox Girl said:


> I love how they talk about Seth & Roman traveling around the world together in The Shield lol. Considering it's with that third other guy they don't talk about haha :lol


If Vince says he never existed, then he never existed....Dammit!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

We're here...


----------



## RainmakerV2

How many picks actually get made tonight? With all these FOX commercials and 10 minute matches I can imagine not many?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

How many wrestlers are gonna get drafted tonight? 5? or 10?


----------



## candice-wrestling

Mainboy said:


> I'll send over my paypal details.


??


----------



## Trophies

_Whatta maneuver!_


----------



## Dolorian

RainmakerV2 said:


> How many picks actually get made tonight? With all these FOX commercials and 10 minute matches I can imagine not many?


Most of the picks are only shown in a graphic only the big ones will be featured prominently.


----------



## Joseph92

Roxinius said:


> The camera work is fucking horrible


I like it. It is a lot easier to watch without the camera shaking thing they do on Raw.


----------



## finalnight

This match should have been Seth vs Lesnar to make any sense.


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


>












:batista3


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Why don't we have corny Darby Allin here?


----------



## Joseph92

I missed the very beginning of this match. Did Seth get booed for the Hell in the Cell ending?


----------



## Mango13

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the very beginning of this match. Did Seth get booed for the Hell in the Cell ending?



No :sadbecky


----------



## PavelGaborik

This camera work is literally making me dizzy. Reminds me of Double Or Nothing. 

Awful.


----------



## Dolorian

Reigns is so good with those near falls :banderas


----------



## JRL

This whole "USA and FOX executives" thing annoys me.


----------



## Mango13

God every time he does the superman punch it just irks me. by far one of the dumbest moves in wrestling.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Good match


----------



## Mox Girl

I really wanna know if this draft is gonna change the Australian tour. It's in less than two weeks, the entire roster could be different. They announced a bunch of matches for it as well :hmm:


----------



## Trophies

Counter into the pedigree. That was creative.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match 
:mj


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

THE FIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRL

Oh shit they're not done with Fiend and Rollins! That's risky.


----------



## EmbassyForever

UGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I never understand why people pop when someone kicks out of a Superman punch. He's literally never pinned anyone after that movie. Stop popping for obvious kick outs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Never woulda thought of that counter Pedigree


----------



## Trophies

The Fiend taking notes from the Undertaker.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Why do I get the feeling I seen this before?


----------



## finalnight

That lighting guy caught on camera, lmao.


----------



## Mox Girl

So... nobody wins the first draft pick then?!

Also did Roman run away? I don't see him anywhere.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What was the point in any of that?


----------



## Dolorian

Stupid fuckery


----------



## IamMark

*yawn*


----------



## Chan Hung

Another fucking clusterfuck ending !
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Mango13

How dare this company even try to continue this feud after the shit they pulled at HIAC. Fuck outta here.


----------



## CGS

Man fuck this shit :sodone


----------



## Lethal Evans

IT'S THE DEMON KA-

NO IT'S THE FIEND!


----------



## Chan Hung

So more of the same shit!
:heston 
:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean..thats a DQ no? So RAWs pick?


----------



## Joseph92

PavelGaborik said:


> This camera work is literally making me dizzy. Reminds me of Double Or Nothing.
> 
> Awful.


I guess I am the only one who likes it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

"Sports Entertainment" gets dragged below the ring lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Please keep these two apart from each other


----------



## TheFiend666

That was awesome but of course dweebs are going to crap on it


----------



## Kkrock

:/


----------



## Mox Girl

So how they gonna decide who gets first pick now? :lmao

Did they realise too late that they didn't want Seth or Roman losing and panicked? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dolorian

Tired of this repetitive Fiend nonsense.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

One can only hope the rivalry is being renewed to end it the proper way, and that's Fiend dethroning the mega geek rollins as champion.


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, I was actually enjoying that opening match too


----------



## Strategize

Fiend still seems pretty over to me. So much for "He's ruined".


----------



## finalnight

So apparently WWE is doing the AEW no rules thing now.


----------



## emerald-fire

Bray Wyatt ruining a decent match :goaway


----------



## Chan Hung

Just as we thought they were trying to forget about this crap they go back to the misery of this


----------



## CoverD

Mox Girl said:


> I really wanna know if this draft is gonna change the Australian tour. It's in less than two weeks, the entire roster could be different. They announced a bunch of matches for it as well <img src="http://i.imgur.com/t338GQ8.png" border="0" alt="" title="hmm" class="inlineimg" />


It's quite possible, they always say "card subject to change".


----------



## Chan Hung

At this rate the Fein is becoming annoying more than anything


----------



## Mainboy

Oh christ :ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Rock paper scissors I guess :draper2


----------



## Lethal Evans

Mox Girl said:


> So how they gonna decide who gets first pick now? :lmao
> 
> Did they realise too late that they didn't want Seth or Roman losing and panicked? Wouldn't surprise me.


Literally, the worst decision they could have made.

Reigniting a feud that was dead and buried following the crowd literally shitting on it, during a match for the new draft where the winner got the first pick that now causes complete confusion for who gets the pick.

Fuck sake lmao


----------



## candice-wrestling

Ordinarily I’d be all for The Fiend but girl we need to be drafting hoes.


----------



## finalnight

These fox and usa people look irritated.


----------



## Roxinius

They are trying so hard to make this look like a NFL like sport and faliling miserably


----------



## Joseph92

They are really trying to make this draft look real. Like the NFL draft.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That stupid sound loop everytime The Fiend shows up is getting hilarious. They cant use different sounds...?


----------



## Mango13

OMG they are actually trying to make this like a real draft lmfao.


----------



## TheFiend666

If Jack Swagger came through that ring yall would MARK OUT lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

"Taking him to hell..."....So Hornswaggle is Satan? 

Still, the crowd needs to start a "This is Stupid" chant.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I wish Vince would allow stars to be made again.

The Fiend could be a Kane/Undertaker level star.

And several others could be stars if they were allowed to not be so scripted.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

The Fiend- biggest failure of WWE in past decade?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182812336677179393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182813354911420416









Mhm.


----------



## Piehound

Rollins wins via DQ..so Raw gets the first pick I guess.

This is kinda f**ked up..


----------



## JRL

Roxinius said:


> They are trying so hard to make this look like a NFL like sport and faliling miserably


Yeah. I get that wrestling is cheesy sometimes, but that's too cheesy for me.


----------



## Kamille

Gotta say something. Say what you want about WWE. But 3 times now I thought for sure it was over. Lol. Then they keep getting up. And the fiend shows up. Brilliant. BECKY TO SMACKDOWN please. ❤❤


----------



## Roxinius

TheFiend666 said:


> If Jack Swagger came through that ring yall would MARK OUT lmao


Just stop you're making yourself look like an idiot


----------



## Trophies

Ah shit. It’s Stephanie


----------



## finalnight

I don't think WWE understands how a sports draft works. FOX, CBS, and NBC don't draft the NFL's players.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at Stephanie wanting to get booed :lmao


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## GloriousLunatic

Raw Brand Guy here. I don't want Becky Lynch !!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

WWE is trolling at this point. Oh you don't like no contests here have another.


----------



## Mainboy

These drafts :ha


----------



## TheFiend666

Becky the first pick LOL


----------



## Joe Goldberg

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wish Vince would allow stars to be made again.
> 
> The Fiend could be a Kane/Undertaker level star.
> 
> And several others could be stars if they were allowed to not be so scripted.


How dare you said that? Don't you know only AEW have stars? Cody= Flair, Swagger = Hogan, MJF = The Rock


----------



## Stellar

Can WWE come up with a different way of using The Fiend besides using him to interrupt Rollins every time he is in the ring? Seriously.

That was such a Vince ending to a match and so stupid. RAW wins by DQ.

OH OF COURSE STEPHANIE.


----------



## Joseph92

Aren't they already on Raw and Smackdown?


----------



## candice-wrestling

Knew it.


----------



## finalnight

Steph having a bad hair day. Fuck, they should just let FOX and USA pick draftees like they let CBS, ESPN, and FOX pick which college football games to air.


----------



## Mango13

LOL Becky is the first pick this company


----------



## Shadowcran

finalnight said:


> I don't think WWE understands how a sports draft works. FOX, CBS, and NBC don't draft the NFL's players.


as far as we know.....


----------



## IamMark

at least do it like a Sports draft but no....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The Big Dawg :cole


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY Roman on SD, that means the tour won't be changing.

Bray on SD. PLEASE PUT SETH ON RAW AND AWAY FROM HIM.


----------



## Trophies

The Fiend going to Smackdown. Great.


----------



## CoverD

They said they made all wrestlers free agents so that's why people that were "on raw" or "on smackdown" were drafted to the same show


----------



## Mainboy

This shit is clingey as fuck. Embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dolorian

The Bex as the first overall pick and staying on RAW...










Love it!


----------



## GloriousLunatic

Drew McIntyre first round pick. What a Reach !!!!


----------



## Strategize

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO

The Fiend actually just *helped* Rollins since RAW just drafted Becky.


----------



## finalnight

Wait, can Bray and the Fiend be drafted to separate shows?


----------



## Trophies

This war room shit. :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever

goofy shit


----------



## JRL

So we can look forward to Fiend and Roman now?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Who the fuck takes Drew round 1? :kobelol


----------



## emerald-fire

Drew among the top 5 picks :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mainboy said:


> This shit is clingey as fuck. Embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


I like it.


----------



## IamMark

oh dear the FOX execs....fpalm


----------



## Kamille

OMFG. Becky lynch the most popular goddamn superstar out there goes to crappy raw??????? IM DONE WATCHING FU WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

What a load of lame corporate shit. Lol


----------



## Shadowcran

heh....Raw will now draft The Fiend. At least that would make a tiny bit of controversy.


----------



## finalnight

Forgot Samoa Joe was still around, has he been injured?


----------



## wkc_23

Imagine being Rollins and being the UT, not being a top 5 draft pick :HA


----------



## Mango13

A draft panel? fucking A I don't know how much more of this I can take tonight.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

That's why I was against Women's Evolution. Now you have jokers like Becky being the 'top' superstar and Rollins getting buried


----------



## Kamille

MikeRo said:


> oh dear the FOX execs....<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


 what a bunch of crap dude they could’ve blew up with Becky even further. Done with WWE goodbye


----------



## Chan Hung

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Who the fuck takes Drew round 1? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/qombxRn.gif" border="0" alt="" title="kobelol" class="inlineimg" />


Horrible pick. Pathetic lmao


----------



## Roxinius

Yeah I'm tapping out can't watch this shit


----------



## EmbassyForever

ALL HAIL


----------



## Trophies

ALL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## JRL

Samoa Joe's mullet is coming in nicely.


----------



## Mox Girl

Drew is a top pick. Hopefully this means he's back very soon.


----------



## Kamille

Dude. How in the hell are you going to have the most popular fiery bad ass superstar in the industry on freaking RAW. Splitting up the whole freaking four horsewomen???? This is the dumbest crap I’ve seen my whole night is ruined goodbye people


----------



## Shadowcran

Trophies said:


> The Fiend going to Smackdown. Great.


No, they drafted Bray Wyatt...It would make sense for a dual personality to be split into 2 shows...at least in WWE land.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine being Rollins and being the UT, not being a top 5 draft pick :HA


He's not available for draft today


----------



## Mox Girl

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine being Rollins and being the UT, not being a top 5 draft pick :HA


Seth is in the pool for Raw on Monday, he's not eligible to be drafted today.


----------



## MOBELS

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine being Rollins and being the UT, not being a top 5 draft pick :HA


Because he's not eligible to be drafted tonight.


----------



## Mordecay

This is so goofy


----------



## GloriousLunatic

Drew McIntyre complete upside potential pick. Yeah this def feels like a real draft.


----------



## Piehound

finalnight said:


> Forgot Samoa Joe was still around, has he been injured?


Yah, a broke thumb is what I heard, but maybe more..


----------



## RainmakerV2

Corbin has new merch!!! It looks awesome!


----------



## wkc_23

How many times is Corbin and Gable gonna wrestle, damn.


----------



## Blisstory

These "executives" are hilarious. FOX's are clearly interns & actors and USA's looks like they're in a closet making picks.


----------



## Erramayhem89

This shit sucks seeing that fake corporate segment made me want to vomit


----------



## JRL

Baron Corbin vapes.


----------



## Not Lying

The GOAT :becky2


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Trophies said:


> This war room shit. :lol


What a sack of shit, all just (extra)actors hired from wwe.


----------



## Headliner

So much for the reports that the fox network would want a sports, athletic type show. Drafting Wyatt is bad horror BS at it's finest.


----------



## DammitChrist

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine being Rollins and being the UT, not being a top 5 draft pick :HA


Seth Rollins is on the Raw draft pool, so he's not eligible to be drafted tonight :jericho2


----------



## wkc_23

Joe Goldberg said:


> He's not available for draft today





MOBELS said:


> Because he's not eligible to be drafted tonight.





Mox Girl said:


> Seth is in the pool for Raw on Monday, he's not eligible to be drafted today.


Ah, I got y'all. I just tuned in.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Roxinius said:


> Yeah I'm tapping out can't watch this shit


Tap out? More like a no contest.


----------



## Stellar

Corbin vs. Gable AGAIN. AGAIN. This doesn't help either guy.


----------



## Mango13

Corbin and Gable again? seriously?.......


----------



## RainmakerV2

This match AGAIN? WTF?


----------



## Dolorian

Why are we getting this Corbin/Gable match again? Bloody hell.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shorty Gable??? They done my guy dirty. Yo wtf Vince...


----------



## EmbassyForever

Erramayhem89 said:


> This shit sucks seeing that fake corporate segment made me want to vomit


yeah, seriously embarrassing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Mox Girl said:


> Drew is a top pick. Hopefully this means he's back very soon.


Wouldn't surprise me if shows up and attacks someone tonight to make people tune in on Monday to see what he has to say.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Lol at the geeks that said Smackdown was going for "Sports presentation" and drafting The Fiend.


----------



## Ace

Fuck yes, AJ stays on Raw :fuckyeah


----------



## Oracle

Half an hour in and i already want to rip my eyes out.


----------



## Mordecay

They still going with the SHorty Gable fpalm

Another rematch fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Becky first draft pick fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

This show is so shit so far


----------



## Ace

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Lol at the geeks that said Smackdown was going for "Sports presentation" and drafting The Fiend.


The show sounds like it's going to be aids.

Hoping Joe and Orton end up on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm tired of this Fox stuff already. Meh.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

AEW can have Young Bucks vs budget Lucha House Party 1000 times and have them do the same flip flops million times and its all good but god forbid if there's ever a rematch in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian

Mordecay said:


> Becky first draft pick


Such is the right order of things.


----------



## finalnight

Joe Buck and Troy Aikman covering this...literally dropped my laptop laughing, I just can't...this company.


----------



## Kamille

Dude I cannot believe they put Becky on the B show WTF. Is anybody as pissed off as I am or what


----------



## JRL

Poor Gable. He doesn't deserve this nonsense.


----------



## Trophies

They could’ve done a tag match with Orton and Rusev.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Which show will Asuka and Kairi be on?


----------



## Kamille

Dolorian said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becky first draft pick
> 
> 
> 
> Such is the right order of things.
Click to expand...

 absolutely the right order but she’s on the goddamn wrong show.


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Goldberg said:


> AEW can have Young Bucks vs budget Lucha House Party 1000 times and have them do the same flip flops million times and its all good but god forbid if there's ever a rematch in WWE.


Compare roster sizes mongo btw if you're gonna be stupid try to hide it better


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Becky staying on the fucking B. Thanks a fucking lot you fucking geeks who wanted her there and not on the A show. I have never been this pissed in my entire life watching wrestling.


----------



## JRL

Gable is probably next in line to get a cuck storyline too.


----------



## Mox Girl

They def won't have time for 30 picks on this show lol, we're already 40 mins in with only 5 picks :lmao They'll have to do most of them off camera lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Which show will Asuka and Kairi be on?


Normally we should know on monday


----------



## kingnoth1n

Generic theme 2 for Gable (Generic theme 1 went to Apollo Crews) . and lol @ the alias "Shorty" what the fuck man.


----------



## Soul_Body

finalnight said:


> Joe Buck and Troy Aikman covering this...literally dropped my laptop laughing, I just can't...this company.


Wait. Say that again lol?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ace

Roman is going to beat The Fiend in the WM main event after 30 Spears and knife to the mask.

If any of them had brains, they would just rip off his mask and his kayfabe power would disappear.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Which show will Asuka and Kairi be on?


I’m gonna guess RAW.


----------



## Kamille

Can somebody help me feel better. All the awesome important people are going to smackdown and they took my goddamn idol and put her on this nobody show. 

I can’t even get over it right now. Becky. You got shafted. All the casual viewers that watch fox are going to miss out on you and I feel for you.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

So am I the only one that likes the name Shorty Gable? It has an edge to it


----------



## Joseph92

They are actually going with Shorty Gable. That name sounds like a rappers name to me.


----------



## Chan Hung

Headliner said:


> So much for the reports that the fox network would want a sports, athletic type show. Drafting Wyatt is bad horror BS at it's finest.


Exactly unless FOX exec's are dumb as hell and think Bray is a great wrestler:lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52

HAHAHAHAHAHA The announcer and titantron actually say Shorty Gable

HAHAHAHAHA Poor guy


----------



## Rise

Called this back in August. Fox would want the fiend, very excited as a Wyatt fan. Wish they got Becky too but can’t have everything. At least now I can just watch Friday’s show no need to watch Monday super Rollins snooze fest. 

Hopefully fox can get the king here in the 2nd round.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Becky staying on the fucking B. Thanks a fucking lot you fucking geeks who wanted her there and not on the A show. I have never been this pissed in my entire life watching wrestling.


Wow....you really haven't been watching long then, and didn't Brad get banned for saying something similar to what you just said last week?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Piehound

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They look like a bunch of interns that just heard there were free doughnuts in the breakroom..


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182816592926785537


----------



## Ace

Rise said:


> Called this back in August. Fox would want the fiend, very excited as a Wyatt fan. Wish they got Becky too but can’t have everything. At least now I can just watch Friday’s show no need to watch Monday super Rollins snooze fest.
> 
> Hopefully fox can get the king here in the 2nd round.


This is a Vince pick for Roman, sports presentation wise, Bray is a terrible fit.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Roxinius said:


> Compare roster sizes mongo btw if you're gonna be stupid try to hide it better


What roster size? AEW can have freelancers on the show. They still kept on doing that match for ages. I think you are the one who's trying to be stupid and also Hager Hogan is the best wrestler in the industry by far


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shorty is new york slang for an attractive woman.


----------



## RainmakerV2

These two always have fun matches..but my God why again?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Does wwe think people are actually taken this shit for real?


----------



## Mordecay

FFS "Shorty Gable"


----------



## Dolorian

Why are they wasting time in this match?


----------



## Upstart474

Kamille said:


> Dude I cannot believe they put Becky on the B show WTF. Is anybody as pissed off as I am or what


I think Becky Lynch will be ok on Raw. Seth is staying on Raw too most likely.


----------



## Shadowcran

Be funny if they "cut to the war room" and accidentally cut to stock footage of A cage full of spider monkeys.


----------



## kingnoth1n

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Does wwe think people are actually taken this shit for real?


The cheesiness of this kinda made me pop.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

I definitely picked the wrong night to try to watch this live. This is painful. And this is the debut of the Fox show? That's just sad if so.


----------



## Kamille

Chan Hung said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the reports that the fox network would want a sports, athletic type show. Drafting Wyatt is bad horror BS at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly unless FOX exec's are dumb as hell and think Bray is a great wrestler<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

That’s the exact same thing I just said. I don’t have a ton of hobbies but I’m into wrestling and you just put my idol on the crappy B show. 

What the hell are people thinking. I don’t even know how to get over this right now


----------



## Joe Goldberg

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why are there so many Asians lmao


----------



## Rankles75

Well, there goes any chance Bray had of winning a world title...


----------



## EmbassyForever

please stop quoting the "war room" GIF. makes me cringe hard every time


----------



## Kamille

kingnoth1n said:


> Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becky staying on the fucking B. Thanks a fucking lot you fucking geeks who wanted her there and not on the A show. I have never been this pissed in my entire life watching wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....you really haven't been watching long then, and didn't Brad get banned for saying something similar to what you just said last week?
Click to expand...

Buffy. I feel you 100% I have no idea why in gods green earth you would put Becky Lynch on the B show. This ruined my whole week


----------



## cavs25

Safe to say I don’t need to see chad gable or baron corbin ever wrestle each other again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude

The b show will be for the network who gave Vince less money.


----------



## Rise

Ace said:


> This is a Vince pick for Roman, sports presentation wise, Bray is a terrible fit.



Well that’s like just your opinion, man. I think he fits any show and I think you’re taking the sports presentation a little to far, they don’t want serious sports that would be corny, this is still entertainment.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Rankles75 said:


> Well, there goes any chance Bray had of winning a world title...


How? They can have Rollins on SD


----------



## Ace

Rise said:


> Well that’s like just your opinion, man. I think he fits any show and I think you’re taking the sports presentation a little to far, they don’t want serious sports that would be corny, this is still entertainment.


 Hate to break it to you, but the Fiend is corny..


----------



## Mordecay

Interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182818488072593409


----------



## Mox Girl

What the hell is that robot thing in the Fox room? LOL.

Also I don't get why they changed Gable's name to Shorty. It's makes me laugh cos before I came to WF, MY internet nickname was Shorty :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Are they actually fucking calling him Shorty Gable officially? 

The insanity.


----------



## SparrowPrime

So everyone, but Bray, got drafted to their already placed brand. Lmao


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Even if WWE brings back CM Punk tonight, Swagger would still be more over than him


----------



## Ace

Fuck man, Raw stuck with the Power Flops :mj2


----------



## Dolorian

End this please.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Taroostyles said:


> Are they actually fucking calling him Shorty Gable officially?
> 
> The insanity.


name is a huge burial


----------



## cavs25

Every time they say shorty gable my brain recoils and my body hurts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

Read into "Wrestling Rumors"....they're planning on calling him eventually...god this is stupid...Shorty G. I'm serious.


----------



## Kamille

They openly admitted that smack down is their main show and gets viewed by three times as many people. 

I am on repeat right now but how in the hell are you going to put Becky Lynch on the B show. Can’t explain how pissed off I am right now. Fox is the main place. Casual people that scroll through the main channels are never going to get to see Becky. I can’t understand why they did this


----------



## Kkrock

Joe Goldberg said:


> Even if WWE brings back CM Punk tonight, Swagger would still be more over than him


Dude. Enough is enough.


----------



## Stellar

So if FOX wants to treat this as an actual sports show... Shouldn't they be mad at WWE actually calling Gable "Shorty"? Isn't that WWE bullying Gable? Did I miss something?


----------



## Mox Girl

NFL people on Smackdown? LOL, fuck off.

Proves how long it's been since some of these guys have watched wrestling, they all mention old dead guys.


----------



## DOTL

Ace said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the Fiend is corny..


Well, "corny" Fiend was the only thing I cared about on this Godforsaken show.


----------



## Mango13

:maury more 50 50 booking


----------



## Joe Goldberg

They are calling him shorty when he's taller than their biggest superstar


----------



## EmbassyForever

Taroostyles said:


> Are they actually fucking calling him Shorty Gable officially?
> 
> The insanity.


SUCH GOOD SHIT :vince5


----------



## Joseph92

They are going overboard with the NFL style draft stuff tonight!


----------



## Mainboy

Orton on raw :sodone


----------



## Dolorian

Finally that match is over.


----------



## rberg922

Another useless pre-taped studio plug.


----------



## Not Lying

Gable is such a great wrestler.


----------



## Oracle

The NFL crossover stuff is fucking cringe


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ricochet is next....?


----------



## Mango13

Why are these NFL guys naming old ass fucking legends? lol


----------



## JRL

Cole specifically requested Sasha go to Smackdown so he could say "It's Bawhs time!"


----------



## Kamille

The draft is so dumb.. Superstars should be able to show up on either show when it’s needed. Charlotte is going to smackdown. So automatically Becky can’t beef with her again. And Ronda rousey is coming back. They’ll put her on smackdown too. 

Your hottest superstar is now on the B show with a bunch of nobody scrubs


----------



## Ace

Orton and AJ on Raw :sodone

Just need Joe.

C'mon Wrestling gods...


----------



## Mordecay

That match was pointless


----------



## EmbassyForever

next is lashley...


----------



## Trophies

:braun finally on Smackdown


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Bawse Time :cole


----------



## Whoanma

:maury :heston :ha


----------



## Mango13

LOL they literally posted the draft order on WWE.com.


----------



## EmbassyForever

FUCKING HELL


----------



## Mainboy

Get these celebrations to fuck.


----------



## Kamille

Oooo. Of course Sasha on smackdown now. Lmao. Let’s just split up all the best female wrestlers. Yep yep


----------



## Ace

Kamille said:


> The draft is so dumb.. Superstars should be able to show up on either show when it’s needed. Charlotte is going to smackdown. So automatically Becky can’t beef with her again. And Ronda rousey is coming back. They’ll put her on smackdown too.
> 
> Your hottest superstar is now on the B show with a bunch of nobody scrubs


The women's division is non existent, let's stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## Trophies

Is that an Uso with face paint on?


----------



## GloriousLunatic

Ugh. RAW Brand Guy.

We reached for Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton, and Bobby Lashely so far.


----------



## Ace

SD is getting fucked in this draft.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This draft sucks


----------



## Hckykng24

How have there been two rounds and neither Brock nor Seth have been selected. How?


----------



## Whoanma

Mango13 said:


> LOL they literally posted the draft order on WWE.com.


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mordecay

RAW spoiled the draft :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston :heston


----------



## Oracle

So the draft is over the list that Mordecay posted just essentially follow that. 

no need to watch the show.

GG Smackdown

what a fucking failure


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Mango13 said:


> Why are these NFL guys naming old ass fucking legends? lol


Cause they have no clue which current wrestlers are.


----------



## Mango13

Man do we really have to suffer through the next 5 years with FOX? it's 2 weeks in and I fucking can't stand it.


----------



## emerald-fire

They're literally following the order in this article for the draft. fpalm

https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/preliminary-wwe-draft-pools


----------



## EmbassyForever

They spoiled their draft. jesus


----------



## candice-wrestling

I’m glad Sasha is finally going to Smackdown!


----------



## Hephaesteus

Sasha to interfere bayley to get the smackdown title and charlotte to raw? One can hope


----------



## RapShepard

The war room shit is exactly why I hate kayfabe press conferences and such lol


----------



## Stellar

Strowman and Sasha Banks on Smackdown is actually nice.


----------



## Soul_Body

That's it. I can't watch this shit anymore y'all. I'm out.


----------



## Dolorian

Renee :banderas


----------



## Mango13

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Cause they have no clue which current wrestlers are.


Exactly, which makes the entire point of having them on the show and giving opinions/input fucking retarded.


----------



## Ace

Lmfao

Some intern is going to get fired.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Long green duckets bay bay!!!


----------



## Hephaesteus

emerald-fire said:


> They're literally following the order in this article for the draft. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/preliminary-wwe-draft-pools


Omg is rollins really gonna be no. 1 on monday? Lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

Oracle. said:


> So the draft is over the list that Mordecay posted just essentially follow that.
> 
> no need to watch the show.
> 
> GG Smackdown
> 
> what a fucking failure


No need to watch? I'm out too. Screw this boring shit. At least AEW is entertaining and so good at it that it shows how far WWE has fallen into PG crapland.


----------



## Taroostyles

I love how Zayn is such a geek at this point that hes just paired with Nakamura and not his own pick lol


----------



## Lethal Evans

Ace said:


> Lmfao
> 
> Some intern is going to get fired.


It's amazingly bad. WWE are not looking good right now.


----------



## emerald-fire

Hephaesteus said:


> Omg is rollins really gonna be no. 1 on monday? Lmao


Looks like it.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Looks like SDL is gonna be female centric so I'm gonna go to clubs on Friday Nights rather than watching this show. There will be girls in both but hotter girls will be in clubs


----------



## Kamille

How are smackdown and People complaining. Y’all already have Braun stroman. Roman Reigns. The fiend. You’ll have Brock Charlotte flair and Sasha banks. RAW IS A BUNCH OF SCRUBS. atleast we got Randy Orton and likely Asuka.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Good night SD thread, it was fun and now I am out. Thank you WWE for being the dumb asses that you are for spoiling the shit on your site.


----------



## Mox Girl

Smackdown gonna get the first pick on Monday, draft Brock, then Raw will pick Seth. There, done :lol


----------



## Kamille

Joe Goldberg said:


> Looks like SDL is gonna be female centric so I'm gonna go to clubs on Friday Nights rather than watching this show. There will be girls in both but hotter girls will be in clubs


There’s people here that mainly watch the females. So chill.


----------



## emerald-fire

Why couldn't they have just posted the draft pool in alphabetical order?


----------



## Rise

Ace said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the Fiend is corny..




Don’t watch him then? He is the only interesting thing on the show to me so I’m glad he is on the 2 hour show plus I like the support fox is putting behind it. 

I’m not saying everyone has to agree I was just expressing some joy which is so rare when watching this horrible shit lately. 

AEW on wed and smackdown on Friday for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I just started watching this as I DVR'd it. Was watching the Breaking Bad movie instead.

I'm fast forwarding and just saw the clip of them showing USA and FOX 'war rooms' like they are NFL franchises picking up phones and shit.


This company is lame as fuck. :heston

Last Smackdown I'm watching.

Just :heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## troyag93

Shouldn't Smackdown pick Brock Lesnar because he has the Main fucking Title? 

These guys in the war room suck


----------



## SparrowPrime

LMAO......The draft pool lists they announced on wwe.com yesterday so far has been the same order they have been picked tonight. I wonder if someone on the website/creative said "fuck it"!!


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Rise said:


> Don’t watch him then? He is the only interesting thing on the show to me so I’m glad he is on the 2 hour show plus I like the support fox is putting behind it.
> 
> I’m not saying everyone has to agree I was just expressing some joy which is so rare when watching this horrible shit lately.
> 
> AEW on wed and smackdown on Friday for me.


He’s not interesting anymore since that pathetic main event


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Rise said:


> Don’t watch him then? He is the only interesting thing on the show to me so I’m glad he is on the 2 hour show plus I like the support fox is putting behind it.
> 
> I’m not saying everyone has to agree I was just expressing some joy which is so rare when watching this horrible shit lately.
> 
> AEW on wed and smackdown on Friday for me.


Apparently the Fiend is corny but the Young Bucks, Joey Janela, Darby Allin etc look like real wrestlers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

And FOX/WWE sees Charlotte > Becky so LOL to Lynch fans still clinging on to this shit company.


----------



## Hephaesteus

At least the sasha alexa wars are over now that they finally on different brands


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm just waiting for the Main Event


----------



## BrahmaBull247

troyag93 said:


> Shouldn't Smackdown pick Brock Lesnar because he has the Main fucking Title?
> 
> These guys in the war room suck


Don’t think he’s draft eligible


----------



## Kamille

troyag93 said:


> Shouldn't Smackdown pick Brock Lesnar because he has the Main fucking Title?
> 
> These guys in the war room suck


Brock is going to smackdown don’t worry. Anyone decent is going to smack down. Raw is left for people that nobody cares about. Which again is why I’m like WTF on the Becky lynch choice.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:boombrock


----------



## Mox Girl

Cain Valasquez looks completely different in that graphic than he did on SD last week LOL.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Trophies

Why these outside WWE guys need that blood money tho?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Sure just randomly give cain a title shot he never earned or even asked for. Why not


----------



## Mordecay

BTW, if the list continues as it is right now, Charlotte is going to RAW and Bayley will stay on SD, so this means another title change :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This show is painful to watch right now. The irony of Cole talking about how Gable is fighting Corbin because he's been disrespected, then in the next breath he calls him Shorty. What an "amazing" gimmick. fpalm

LOL at the "war room". It's almost like a real sport now. :heston


----------



## Joe Goldberg

At least Crown Jewel will be enjoyable for once. Perfect timezone as well


----------



## Kamille

TheLooseCanon said:


> And FOX/WWE sees Charlotte > Becky so LOL to Lynch fans still clinging on to this shit company.


Wrong. This is what happened. USA was like. If you’re gonna take all these superstars you better at least give us Becky lynch. Other than Becky.. Charlotte The next best thing so they cut a deal


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


These 'war room' clips alone should end anybody watching this company. 

Barney the Dinosaur was more cool than this shit.


----------



## Mango13

Kamille said:


> Brock is going to smackdown don’t worry. Anyone decent is going to smack down. Raw is left for people that nobody cares about. Which again is why I’m like WTF on the Becky lynch choice.



Becky's popularity has plummeted since WrestleMania. Also that entire feud she had with her wife Seth didn't do her any favors.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

I thought I would never ever have to watch Monday night raw again then then they draft Becky to raw ugh?.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

emerald-fire said:


> They're literally following the order in this article for the draft. fpalm
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/preliminary-wwe-draft-pools


Holy shit. Fucking idiots.

So - 

Raw - Alexa & Nikki
SD - Lacey
Raw - Vikings
SD -Revival
Raw - Natalya

Raw - Heavy Machinary
SD - Street Profits
Raw - Lucha House Party
SD - Cesaro
Raw - Owens (weird going this late)

Raw - Carillo
SD - Tozawa
Raw - Sin Cara
SD - Eric Young
Raw - EC3

Raw - Gable
SD - Slater
Raw - Gulak
SD - B-Team
Raw - Tamina

There's your day 1 draft folks :lol


----------



## cavs25

there is no way titus is going to be picked 4th on monday right? RIGHTTT? [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Hephaesteus said:


> Sure just randomly give cain a title shot he never earned or even asked for. Why not


The match is not for title


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kamille said:


> Wrong. This is what happened. USA was like. If you’re gonna take all these superstars you better at least give us Becky lynch. Other than Becky.. Charlotte The next best thing so they cut a deal


You in those 'war rooms' :heston


----------



## Whoanma

Mordecay said:


> BTW, if the list continues as it is right now, Charlotte is going to RAW and Bayley will stay on SD, so this means another title change :heston


:fuckthis :fuck


----------



## Kamille

So what am I supposed to look forward to anymore. Becky vs Asuka? Lolol. Smackdown gets Charlotte bayley and Sasha. AWESOME BRUH


----------



## ClintDagger

TheLooseCanon said:


> And FOX/WWE sees Charlotte > Becky so LOL to Lynch fans still clinging on to this shit company.


Becky is ratings poison. Fox I’m sure was all too happy to throw USA that bone as long as they get Brock, Fiend, Roman, and Braun.


----------



## -XERO-

TyAbbotSucks said:


> :boombrock




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182823168546787328


----------



## Trophies

I liked when the internet didn’t spoil and hint at everything. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He also fears USADA. :fact


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Kamille let’s see where the other women end up. Hope raw gets bayley.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This promo is putting me to sleep


----------



## Dolorian

Oh a long boring Heyman promo...exactly what we need now.

Not.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ClintDagger said:


> Becky is ratings poison. Fox I’m sure was all too happy to throw USA that bone as long as they get Brock, Fiend, Roman, and Braun.


I agree. I was talking directly to Becky fans thinking she's the 'top' woman in the company. Fox and WWE doesn't care. I'm just laughing at people still supporting this company.

Those fucking war rooms lol


----------



## Stellar

This all comes down to WWE continuing to insult the intelligence of those that still watch this. They aren't even trying to be creative. The laziness with this. It blows my mind.

So far, no one from FOX has shown that they even follow the current product.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Who will be dull as dishwater Cain's mouthpiece?


----------



## JRL

At least Cain wore a shirt this week.


----------



## EmbassyForever

thanks god he wears a shirt this time lol


----------



## Kamille

ClintDagger said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And FOX/WWE sees Charlotte > Becky so LOL to Lynch fans still clinging on to this shit company.
> 
> 
> 
> Becky is ratings poison. Fox I’m sure was all too happy to throw USA that bone as long as they get Brock, Fiend, Roman, and Braun.
Click to expand...

I’m going to assume you’re trolling. Lol. Becky lynch is not only the most popular female wrestler she’s more popular than anyone in the entire industry. 

USA probably said right in the beginning. You take whatever you want but we got Becky. End of the day. Becky loses and so do casual fans that I guarantee would love her just like i did when watching her.


----------



## Dolorian

We just had a "press conference" for this feud Heyman, let's move on to something else. Where is the next draft round?


----------



## finalnight

Cain looks way better with a shirt on.


----------



## Trophies

Brock should bring that beard back.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Ah nice.

Tyson Fury get shis own music but Cain gets Rey's


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Trophies said:


> I liked when the internet didn’t spoil and hint at everything. :lol


Here's a spoiler:


This company will keep giving you the finger.

Another spoiler:

Next week shows will suck.

Another spoiler:

Week after will suck too.

You want another spoiler?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Crown Jewel which people here call a glorified house show has one of the biggest boxers in the world featuring but for some reason, AEW next PPV where a vanilla midget like Darby Allin is main eventing is a bigger show than that. WOW amazing logic by marks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cain's fat ass wearing a shirt. :heston


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Loose cannon how is becky a ratings poison lol. Becky has fans and she moves merch. So u think Charlotte brings ratings ?????


----------



## Lethal Evans

Also love how Mysterio can't fight on his own so has to run to Cain just because he's latino


----------



## Whoanma

Espera, espera. Esto es BS.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Please break the new day up


----------



## TheFiend666

Crown Jewel is going to be awesome


----------



## JRL

Kofi doesn't seem even the least bit bothered by last week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

cavs25 said:


> there is no way titus is going to be picked 4th on monday right? RIGHTTT? [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that lists is correct then Charlotte might end up losing her title tonight and head over to Raw next week.


----------



## EmbassyForever

fucking lol Kofi.. of course he's with his pancakes and shit.. like last week didn't happen. what a goof


----------



## Kamille

I’m going to AEW. I’ll watch Becky segments but I’m done. WWE dense.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Kofi ypu just lost the belt. Can you at least act like it?


----------



## kingnoth1n

Literally everything Cole and Graves says sounds canned.


----------



## finalnight

So Kofi is never getting a rematch is he?


----------



## Kamille

Ew. Look at corny ass new day. As usual.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

That promo has me ready to throw out 40 bucks for crown jewel... pass on the network, crown jewel will be worth 40.00 for that match up ???


----------



## BrahmaBull247

MrEvans said:


> Also love how Mysterio can't fight on his own so has to run to Cain just because he's latino


Actually Cain and Rey are good friends and I believe Cain is the god father of Dominic


----------



## Headliner

Kofi lost the WWE title in 10 seconds and was embarrassed in front of the whole world, and he shows up throwing pancakes? :lmao:lmao 

:sodone


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Aew fanboys are desperate for a good product that they have become delusional and are now overrating dynamite. WWE is crap but it has all the big guns that casuals care about. Next week Aew is going below 1m viewers.


----------



## Mango13

Hephaesteus said:


> Kofi ypu just lost the belt. Can you at least act like it?


Whats the difference? he acts/acted like a pancake throwing retard with or without the title. thank god this dude is back to the mid card.


----------



## Dolorian

EmbassyForever said:


> fucking lol Kofi.. of course he's with his pancakes and shit.. like last week didn't happen. what a goof


He didn't change his character the he won the championship nor during his long reign, why would he start now. Better he returns to the midcard where he belongs and we forget about his reign.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Kamille said:


> Ew. Look at corny ass new day. As usual.


Really hope they get split up


----------



## Mango13

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Aew fanboys are desperate for a good product that they have become delusional and are now overrating dynamite. WWE is crap but it has all the big guns that casuals care about. Next week Aew is going below 1m viewers.



And yet AEW's show this week was better then anything RAW or SDL has put on all year.


----------



## ClintDagger

Kamille said:


> I’m going to assume you’re trolling. Lol. Becky lynch is not only the most popular female wrestler she’s more popular than anyone in the entire industry.
> 
> USA probably said right in the beginning. You take whatever you want but we got Becky. End of the day. Becky loses and so do casual fans that I guarantee would love her just like i did when watching her.


You clearly know nothing about the ratings trends. She is a proven ratings anti-draw. There’s months and months and months of proof. You can like her and be a fan and nobody says you have to care about the ratings. But facts are facts.


----------



## Kamille

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Aew fanboys are desperate for a good product that they have become delusional and are now overrating dynamite. WWE is crap but it has all the big guns that casuals care about. Next week Aew is going below 1m viewers.


WWE is good til they put the hottest superstar on the planet into the B segment. You should see Twitter raging about Becky going to the scrub show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182825040519356418


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe Goldberg said:


> Crown Jewel which people here call a glorified house show has one of the biggest boxers in the world featuring but for some reason, AEW next PPV where a vanilla midget like Darby Allin is main eventing is a bigger show than that. WOW amazing logic by marks.


Exactly.

WWE have to pay millions to boxers to trend.

AEW can put a midget with a skateboard in a main event of a TV match and trend on Twitter because the booking at AEW so far has been decades ahead of WWE.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Southerner said:


> This all comes down to WWE continuing to insult the intelligence of those that still watch this. They aren't even trying to be creative. The laziness with this. It blows my mind.
> 
> So far, no one from FOX has shown that they even follow the current product.


Why should they watch it? They are grown up people who have jobs and better things to do in life. Do you think they watch AEW? Sorry to break it to you but anyone who over the age of 25 watches wrestling religiously needs to get a life.


----------



## Stellar

Was going to say.. Kingston acting like he didn't lose to Lesnar in seconds a week ago. Just like that, he moved on after holding the title for 6 months.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Why is Kofi so happy? Fuck man, at least be a bit pissed or sad.


----------



## Lethal Evans

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182825040519356418


But they'll still go to the same shows lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kamille said:


> Becky lynch is not only the most popular female wrestler she’s more popular than anyone in the entire industry.
> 
> USA probably said right in the beginning. You take whatever you want but we got Becky. End of the day. Becky loses and so do casual fans that I guarantee would love her just like i did when watching her.



She's on the B show. No matter what USA said.

Imagine Stone Cold exclusive to the B show in 1999 :heston


She's the most popular? Yep. But the fact is Fox and WWE don't see it that way at all. If Fox wanted her, they would have gotten her.

They wanted Flair's daughter. I'm sure WWE even said you would want Flair's daughter.



Do I see it that way? No, but who cares how I see it. This company fucking SUCKS. 

I'm just telling you how it is. Fox wants Brock, Wyatt, Roman, Doink the fucking clown. Didn't want Becky.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

finalnight said:


> So Kofi is never getting a rematch is he?


Haha haha


----------



## Kamille

ClintDagger said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to assume you’re trolling. Lol. Becky lynch is not only the most popular female wrestler she’s more popular than anyone in the entire industry.
> 
> USA probably said right in the beginning. You take whatever you want but we got Becky. End of the day. Becky loses and so do casual fans that I guarantee would love her just like i did when watching her.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly know nothing about the ratings trends. She is a proven ratings anti-draw. There’s months and months and months of proof. You can like her and be a fan and nobody says you have to care about the ratings. But facts are facts.
Click to expand...


Type in Google trends and compare Becky lynch to other stars or shut the hell up don’t make stories up. Lol. I know a ton of people specifically that watch WWE just for her.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182825040519356418


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe Goldberg said:


> *Sorry to break it to you but anyone who over the age of 25 watches wrestling religiously needs to get a life.*


Why the fuck are you on this forum then?


----------



## Kamille

She was picked number one. For reasons. Unfortunately for the wrong show.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Kofi pisses me off. Aew might have a better product than wwe and I agree but that’s not what the viewers think. 2m viewers turn in to watch raw while close to half a million wrestling fans gave Aew middle finger by changing the channel.


----------



## TheFiend666

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Aew fanboys are desperate for a good product that they have become delusional and are now overrating dynamite. WWE is crap but it has all the big guns that casuals care about. Next week Aew is going below 1m viewers.


Yep and if Cain came out at AEW they would of marked out lmao


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Why is Kofi so happy? Fuck man, at least be a bit pissed or sad.


WWE burying their own product ?


----------



## ClintDagger

TheLooseCanon said:


> I agree. I was talking directly to Becky fans thinking she's the 'top' woman in the company. Fox and WWE doesn't care. I'm just laughing at people still supporting this company.
> 
> Those fucking war rooms lol


I know what you were saying my friend. I was just putting the exclamation point on it.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

MrEvans said:


> Exactly.
> 
> WWE have to pay millions to boxers to trend.
> 
> AEW can put a midget with a skateboard in a main event of a TV match and trend on Twitter because the booking at AEW so far has been decades ahead of WWE.


Who cares about Twitter trends? Do they earn any money from Twitter trends. Paid trends work everywhere. In 3rd world countries like India, the trends are from rightwing parties which are glorifying atrocities and other mischievous activities, does it mean its a good thing?


----------



## troyag93

Good starting match with Reigns and Roliins, but the rest of this show has been ass.


----------



## Mango13

MrEvans said:


> Why the fuck are you on this forum then?


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Give Kofi the IHOP title. Think of the all the marketing possibilities. :vince$


----------



## Kamille

MrEvans said:


> Joe Goldberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry to break it to you but anyone who over the age of 25 watches wrestling religiously needs to get a life.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck are you on this forum then?
Click to expand...

Right because. You can memorize where you need to be ...what you need to do ....where the table needs to be placed where the chair needs to be placed in a 25 minutes segment in front of the world. 

Wrestling is about entertainment and it’s more difficult for people small minded like yourself to understand


----------



## Mango13

You know it's cool WWE does stuff like this. But I don't need to see it on my TV.


----------



## Roxinius

So is woods banging one or both of them?


----------



## Not Lying

EmbassyForever said:


> fucking lol Kofi.. of course he's with his pancakes and shit.. like last week didn't happen. what a goof


This is insane. How does his character get nothing? He was champion for 6 months, crowned at Mania, Kofimania and all that crap, now he loses his title in 10s, and there's no character development? something like that makes him wana toss pancakes the next week?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

This Susan komen while I respect what they are doing, it should be at a corporate event not on smackdown.


----------



## DammitChrist

Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins has been the peak of this show so far.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe Goldberg said:


> Who cares about Twitter trends? Do they earn any money from Twitter trends. Paid trends work everywhere. In 3rd world countries like India, the trends are from rightwing parties which are glorifying atrocities and other mischievous activities, does it mean its a good thing?


Yes because it opens your brand up to more people by trending... 
It's called marketing.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is insane. How does his character get nothing? He was champion for 6 months, crowned at Mania, Kofimania and all that crap, now he loses his title in 10s, and there's no character development? something like that makes him wana toss pancakes the next week?


Unbelievable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Aew fanboys are desperate for a good product that they have become delusional and are now overrating dynamite. WWE is crap *but it has all the big guns that casuals care about.* Next week Aew is going below 1m viewers.


Imagine latching your lips to a shit company because casuals like it, so I should too.



Newsflash, casuals don't watch this shit either. You are still sticking up for a company 'cuz casuals'.

Have fun with 'war rooms', constant burials, and awesome Hell in a cell main events.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Xavier: "Your highs and lows"

Dude sounds fucking stoned


----------



## Mango13

You beat Cancer, here have a pink replica belt...


----------



## Joe Goldberg

MrEvans said:


> Why the fuck are you on this forum then?


I am 20 so far and I am posting on this forum after a while and watching SDL for the first time in months because unlike you, I have a life and uni and friends which you clearly doesn't seem to have otherwise you'd know how useless are Twitter trends.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mango13 said:


> You know it's cool WWE does stuff like this. But I don't need to see it on my TV.


Charity in and of itself isn't satisfying if you can't toot your own horn.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Please break up new day


----------



## ClintDagger

Kamille said:


> Type in Google trends and compare Becky lynch to other stars or shut the hell up don’t make stories up. Lol. I know a ton of people specifically that watch WWE just for her.


What does google trends have to do with tv ratings? You “know a ton of people”. So? Are you saying Nielsen is lying and there’s a conspiracy to put out false quarterlys to make Becky Lynch look bad?

You are speaking on something you have no clue about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## -XERO-

finalnight said:


> So Kofi is never getting a rematch is he?














Dolorian said:


> He didn't change his character the he won the championship nor during his long reign, why would he start now. Better he returns to the midcard where he belongs and we forget about his reign.


----------



## Dolorian

Come on let's get the next round going already.

WWE's time management is abysmal.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Loose canon I am sure the 4m people that watched smackdown last week are hardcore fans lol. So let me guess AEW couldn’t even get half of wrestling fans to watch their show.


----------



## Kamille

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> cavs25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way titus is going to be picked 4th on monday right? RIGHTTT? [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Buffy I feel like we see things the same way. It has Charlotte on RAW? That makes me feel a tad better after the Becky BS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If that lists is correct then Charlotte might end up losing her title tonight and head over to Raw next week.
Click to expand...

Buffy. I feel like we see the same stuff. If Charlotte goes to RAW I’m not going to feel quite as bad about Becky being screwed.


----------



## Ace

That's a sick shirt, too bad they're geeks and will be jobbing to these jabronis.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Randy was right. Kofi is STUPID. Stupid and the biggest geek on planet earth.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe Goldberg said:


> I am 20 so far and I am posting on this forum after a while and watching SDL for the first time in months because unlike you, I have a life and uni and friends which you clearly doesn't seem to have otherwise you'd know how useless are Twitter trends.


You're a 20 year old, in uni arguing with a marketing executive with a masters degree.

If you have friends and such a wild lifestyle in your uni - why are you home on a Friday night?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I'm gonna call it a night. This show has been bad.


----------



## emerald-fire

So if they follow that same order next week, Titus O'Neil is set to become a first round top 5 pick. :beckywhat


----------



## Ace

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'm gonna call it a night. This show has been bad.


SD is going to be terrible with Vince having his dumbass ideas all over the show, Heyman may have his hit and misses but I trust him far more than Vince.


----------



## Joseph92

To me there is more commercials now then when Smackdown was on USA.


----------



## Kamille

ClintDagger said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Type in Google trends and compare Becky lynch to other stars or shut the hell up don’t make stories up. Lol. I know a ton of people specifically that watch WWE just for her.
> 
> 
> 
> What does google trends have to do with tv ratings? You “know a ton of people”. So? Are you saying Nielsen is lying and there’s a conspiracy to put out false quarterlys to make Becky Lynch look bad?
> 
> You are speaking on something you have no clue about.
Click to expand...

According to what you said Becky lynch brings down ratings I don’t even need to say anything else. You’re either trolling or acting stupid


----------



## Joe Goldberg

MrEvans said:


> You're a 20 year old, in uni arguing with a marketing executive with a masters degree.
> 
> If you have friends and such a wild lifestyle in your uni - why are you home on a Friday night?


Just because you have a life doesn't mean you should go out every night. At least I am not as useless as wasting time on late night on a wrestling show that too on Wednesday


----------



## Dolorian

It truly is incredible how allergic WWE is to putting together a good show. Here you are on FOX, live on a draft episode which guarantees you an increased audience and you are putting on all those filler nonsense.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Why is Kofi so happy? Fuck man, at least be a bit pissed or sad.


While I agree, it's just kinda awkward him with the pissed off face then having to go out there and having to present that lol. Just shitty timing


----------



## Taroostyles

Kofi was WWE champion for 6 months and it did absolutely nothing to elevate him. 

Think about that, 6 fucking months.


----------



## Mango13

Joseph92 said:


> To me there is more commercials now then when Smackdown was on USA.


Yes. It's with all FOX programming. I totally forgot about it until last week when SDL came on and we got bombarded with commercials. It's shit and makes me just want to DVR it so I can skip through the commercials.


----------



## ClintDagger

Kamille said:


> According to what you said Becky lynch brings down ratings I don’t even need to say anything else. You’re either trolling or acting stupid


Ha, ok. Keep living in your fantasy world.


----------



## Ace

Kamille said:


> According to what you said Becky lynch brings down ratings I don’t even need to say anything else. You’re either trolling or acting stupid


Ratings died with her on top... And her quarterly numbers haven't been doing well of late.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe Goldberg said:


> Just because you have a life doesn't mean you should go out every night. At least I am not as useless as wasting time on late night on a wrestling show that too on Wednesday


Just spending a Friday night telling people what they enjoy watching makes them useless.

Thrilling life bro.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Mango13 said:


> Yes. It's with all FOX programming. I totally forgot about it until last week when SDL came on and we got bombarded with commercials. It's shit and makes me just want to DVR it so I can skip through the commercials.


Or just wait and watch on HULU


----------



## Dolorian

Taroostyles said:


> Kofi was WWE champion for 6 months and it did absolutely nothing to elevate him.
> 
> Think about that, 6 fucking months.


Even Jinder felt more like a big deal during his reign. The guy is a midcard geek.


----------



## Stellar

Joe Goldberg said:


> Why should they watch it? They are grown up people who have jobs and better things to do in life. Do you think they watch AEW? Sorry to break it to you but anyone who over the age of 25 watches wrestling religiously needs to get a life.


They could at least try to show some relevance in the product. They don't have to actually watch it, just say something that isn't about a wrestler from the 80s and 90s or their own draft experience.

Why the age of 25 by the way? I'm assuming that you are younger. You do realize that you insulted what is probably the majority on this forum, right? The majority of the wrestling business too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Casual people on the street love my boyfriend, so I stand by him, even if he treats me like shit."

"Fuck anybody that tries to tell me that he is bad for me."

"Fuck my friends for telling me to ditch him for this nice boy that just moved into town."

"At least my boyfriend has LED screens coming out his ass. That other dude ain't shit. Prob has less than a million friends, I don't care if he just moved into town or not!"


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Goldberg said:


> Just because you have a life doesn't mean you should go out every night. At least I am not as useless as wasting time on late night on a wrestling show that too on Wednesday


How brainless are you? No ones going out on a Wednesday night perfect time to watch TV it shows that you're 20 you're a dumbass kid who thinks they know everything but you live with your head up your ass


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Ace said:


> SD is going to be terrible with Vince having his dumbass ideas all over the show, Heyman may have his hit and misses but I trust him far more than Vince.


I don’t trust Heyman either with his cuck fetish and obsession with Ricochet


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Kofi mania hahaha


----------



## Kamille

I can’t tell if people are trolling me lol. Ratings were down for many reasons. Take Becky out and then watch ratings lol. Again she was picked number one for a reason. Probably because USA knows that it’s the B show and had to lose a lot of superstars. 

I’m guessing they have so much confidence in Becky that they were like OK as long as we get Becky you can take what you want. You guys are dudes though so you might have a different opinion on women wrestlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I usually dvr the wrestling shows to maybe watch them again or even save them in perpetuum. This has already been cancelled as nothing is worthy of another viewing.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

How did ratings died with Becky when ratings have been dying for years? The rate people go to discredit Becky in insane. I mean with Brock and Ronda as champions, raw had their lowest ratings in decades.


----------



## Taroostyles

Imagine being AJ Styles and being used as fodder for Braun and now Kofi to get momentum back.


----------



## Ace

Why the fuck is AJ losing to this geek.

Fuck Vince and The OC.

Such losers.

Should have left AJ.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels

Kofi and AJ just entertained me...


----------



## emerald-fire

Kofi pinned AJ again :fuckthis


----------



## Blonde

Kamille said:


> According to what you said Becky lynch brings down ratings I don’t even need to say anything else. You’re either trolling or acting stupid


It's the latter minus the acting part.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Southerner said:


> They could at least try to show some relevance in the product. They don't have to actually watch it, just say something that isn't about a wrestler from the 80s and 90s or their own draft experience.
> 
> Why the age of 25 by the way? I'm assuming that you are younger. You do realize that you insulted what is probably the majority on this forum, right? The majority of the wrestling business too.


"Hey you watching Dynamite tonight?"

"I can't sorry, I'm 25 now and I watched it last week. Can't do it every week."

"Why?"

"The retard on the forum said so"


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

This show is trash, good grief.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Styles gets beat by these idiots fpalm. Styles please go to AEW


----------



## MotownMagic

Did anyone else hear Cole tell Graves they work for FOX now? WTF???


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Kofi pinning AJ Styles clean... smh


----------



## cavs25

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Styles gets beat by these idiots fpalm. Styles please go to AEW




Didn’t he just resign for 5 years or something? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

Kamille said:


> I can’t tell if people are trolling me lol. Ratings were down for many reasons. Take Becky out and then watch ratings lol. Again she was picked number one for a reason. Probably because USA knows that it’s the B show and had to lose a lot of superstars.
> 
> I’m guessing they have so much confidence in Becky that they were like OK as long as we get Becky you can take what you want. You guys are dudes though so you might have a different opinion on women wrestlers.


She's not that big of a draw. Ratings were down when she was her hottest.


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> Why the fuck is AJ losing to this geek.
> 
> Fuck Vince and The OC.
> 
> Such losers.
> 
> Should have left AJ.


Completelly ridiculous.


----------



## Kamille

Lyynch said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to what you said Becky lynch brings down ratings I don’t even need to say anything else. You’re either trolling or acting stupid
> 
> 
> 
> It's the latter minus the acting part.
Click to expand...

Agree


----------



## EmbassyForever

Lacey Evans next?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ has the "I'm a heel champion not named Brock, so I job a lot" blues. :brock4


----------



## Hephaesteus

Im sure fox is pissed they missed bliss


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah this show is unwatchable, especially for a draft special.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

cavs25 said:


> Didn’t he just resign for 5 years or something? lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so hopefully there’s something in his contract where he can get out early


----------



## Kamille

Yes!!!!! Alexa on RAW. ok ok I see u fam


----------



## Hephaesteus

How is kevin owens this low?


----------



## Mainboy

Owens
Orton
AJ

On raw :sodone


----------



## EmbassyForever

wait The Revival are champions? had no idea lol


----------



## Dolorian

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah this show is unwatchable, especially for a draft special.


Insane how incapable WWE is of producing a good show.


----------



## wkc_23

They should have 2 people doing the draft, instead of just Steph. I miss how the drafts used to be.


----------



## RapShepard

Well it's not completely spoiled, but whoever wrote that list should be in trouble lol


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> Even Jinder felt more like a big deal during his reign. The guy is a midcard geek.


----------



## Kamille

I’ll take Kevin Owens.


----------



## Hephaesteus

They really celebrating natalya?


----------



## IamMark

Excalibur in the Smackdown War room


----------



## JRL

Why didn't they just say champions stay on their current show? Showing the smackdown champs are staying on smackdown seems like a waste.


----------



## troubleman1218

wkc_23 said:


> They should have 2 people doing the draft, instead of just Steph. I miss how the drafts used to be.


2005 was my favorite Draft.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

The revival are sleep inducing


----------



## candice-wrestling

so Kevin gets rid of Shane and then gets kicked off Smackdown.


----------



## Kamille

Ok they aren’t completely screwing raw I guess.


----------



## PraXitude

KO should be on Raw where he can go for title. Let the scrubs be on the show that has to lose to Bork.


----------



## Ace

Kofi has no staying power, they're putting this jabroni over the semi stars they have fpalm


----------



## Lethal Evans

Yep, looking at the order of that draft pool. Evans & Revival were always going to Smackdown and Natalya + KO were always going to RAW lmao.

They've ruined it, nothing can save this now.


----------



## cavs25

If the wwe.com list continues to be accurate it means charlotte is heading to raw which means that bayley lost the title to just regain it four days later [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## BrahmaBull247

Charlotte gets more horrifying to look at by the day with that plastic face


----------



## Kamille

Bruh. If Bayley beats Charlotte and Charlotte goes to raw I can accept this draft. Otherwise I’m still going to be throwing my phone around


----------



## Stellar

Lacey Evans to Smackdown! I dig it!

I wonder how many times they recorded these war rooms cheering.


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen with the GOAT gear :mark


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> Well it's not completely spoiled, but whoever wrote that list should be in trouble lol


That sapp guy who is usually pretty spot on with his shit said they changed it last minute so it would stop following the list posted :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay

They changed the order a bit, but the same people still going to the same shows


----------



## BrahmaBull247

cavs25 said:


> If the wwe.com list continues to be accurate it means charlotte is heading to raw which means the bayle lost the title to just regain it four days later [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50/50 booking


----------



## Kamille

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Charlotte gets more horrifying to look at by the day with that plastic face


Lol. She’s a great technical wrestler though. Who else does the moonsault aside from Lacey Evans.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Mordecay said:


> They changed the order a bit, but the same people still going to the same shows


Yep, works out exactly the same shows just in a different order


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> That sapp guy who is usually pretty spot on with his shit said they changed it last minute so it would stop following the list posted :beckylol


I mean yeah that's clear lol, that shit was an epic fail.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Put Bryan and KO on RAW and I'm pretty good. There is no career advancement on Smackdown with the part timers controlling the top of the card.


----------



## troubleman1218

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Charlotte gets more horrifying to look at by the day with that plastic face


Charlotte doesn’t look that bad.


----------



## Whoanma

Kamille said:


> Lol. She’s a great technical wrestler though. Who else does the moonsault aside from Lacey Evans.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Kamille

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Put Bryan and KO on RAW and I'm pretty good. There is no career advancement on Smackdown with the part timers controlling the top of the card.


Kind of true. The biggest thing I hate about this whole thing is that smackdown is on Fox and considered more important. If these were equal TV channels I would be totally cool.


----------



## Ace

Tk Adeyemi said:


> How did ratings died with Becky when ratings have been dying for years? The rate people go to discredit Becky in insane. I mean with Brock and Ronda as champions, raw had their lowest ratings in decades.


Get off it dude, there was a ratings apocalypse.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I ran out of gifs. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BrahmaBull247

troubleman1218 said:


> Charlotte doesn’t look that bad.


She looked better before she got all of that plastic crap done


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Viking raiders are boring


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol the black dude in the corner threw his phone.


----------



## Kamille

NIKKI CROSS!! I’ll take it


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182828667371753473


----------



## Hephaesteus

Why didnt raw just draft bliss and cross together?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182812382797672450


----------



## BrahmaBull247

Who gives a flying crap about the lucha house party ?


----------



## GloriousLunatic

God No. Raw What R u Doing. I don't want these Geeks !!!

The Street Profits. God hates me !!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Emmy worthy show. :trolldog


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Ace I won’t respond back to you cos it’s not worth my time pal but I will say this raw has been trending at 2m for a couple of years now so there’s no way becky impacted ratings that much. Ratings are down because wwe is crap all over the boards and no one draws anymore except the rock. Becky is over and she’s top 3 in moving merch so I will say she’s doing a great job in a male dominated show. Keep hating bruh.


----------



## Kamille

GloriousLunatic said:


> God No. Raw What R u Doing. I don't want these Geeks !!!
> 
> The Street Profits. God hates me !!!!


Lmao


----------



## Headliner

I bet Vince made all sorts of faces like :vince :vince2 :vince$ thinking this War Room shit would be a good idea. :no:


----------



## Mordecay

Heavy Machinery was on the RAW pool :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182831402917777408


----------



## troyag93

Cant wait when Jdfromny shits all of this shows. It's going to be hilarious


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This draft has been underwhelming and shows you there are barely any stars left :lol


----------



## Kamille

I guess at the end of the day they made one big mistake and that was putting your hottest star Becky on the B show. I’ll have to work with it. I need Bayley to win this match so Charlotte goes to Raw


----------



## Whoanma

Mordecay said:


> Heavy Machinery was on the RAW pool :lmao


:maury


----------



## MOBELS

Cesaro and Chad Gable are the only relevant stars who were undrafted from tonight's pool. Wouldn't be surprised in the least if they just send Cesaro back down to NXT, since there's no chance that he'll ever get another proper push on the main roster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Charlotte's titties lookin A1 :book


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

JDfromNY is already on it lol. Dude is destroying wwe


----------



## Mox Girl

I keep remembering people and going 'why haven't they been drafted yet?' then remember the Raw pool :lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

SO I guess the Hell in a Cell stipulation for this match was changed? It was promoted as a HIAC match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Better actors that the weekly ones they put on their shows.


This is the Greatest night in the history of our sport.


Wrestling has hit the peaks boys! :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## BrahmaBull247

Tk Adeyemi said:


> JDfromNY is already on it lol. Dude is destroying wwe


That guy is annoying


----------



## Kamille

Raw ended up not not bad I guess. Bayley wins Charlotte goes to RAW and I’m satisfied


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

If you watch WWE as if if you are watching a comedy it's a little more enjoyable. I'm laughing at how bad this show is and the over dramatic reactions of the "executives". I feel like I am watching a really bad SNL skit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Spoiler: Raw's current roster



- Becky Lynch
- O.C (AJ Styles + Club)
- Drew McIntyre
- Randy Orton
- Ricochet
- Bobby Lashley
- Alexa Bliss
- Kevin Owens
- Natalya
- Viking Raiders
- Nikki Cross
- Street Profits





Spoiler: Smackdown's Current Roster



- Roman Reigns
- Bray Wyatt
- Sasha Banks
- Braun Strowman
- Lacey Evans
- Revival
- Lucha House Party
- Heavy Machinery



Raw is easily winning this draft so far tbh.


----------



## Stellar

I'm afraid to even watch this Charlotte vs. Bayley match. Please WWE, don't do it.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I don’t see Alexa’s face turn lasting since she’s on RAW.


----------



## Mox Girl

Does Fox realise the draft is scripted and nothing like any other sports draft? :lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Ok. That was a complete waste of time.


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> The Queen with the GOAT gear :mark




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182832709611081728


----------



## Kamille

Southerner said:


> I'm afraid to even watch this Charlotte vs. Bayley match. Please WWE, don't do it.


Bayley must win. Sasha was drafted to SmackDown. And if Charlotte goes to raw they will still have the two best women in Becky and Charlotte. As I said before if that happens I’m not gonna be as pissed off


----------



## Mordecay

Mox Girl said:


> I keep remembering people and going 'why haven't they been drafted yet?' then remember the Raw pool :lol


The undrafted people from the SD pool are "free agents" and can sign wherever they want (at least that is what they said). The remaining people on the SD pool who weren't drafted are:

Cesaro
Humberto Carrillo
Akira Tozawa
Sin Cara
Eric Young
EC3
Chad Gable
Heath Slater
Drew Gulak
The B-Team (Bo Dallas & Curtis Axel)
Tamina


----------



## Upstart474

I will choose the talent on either raw or Smackdown over AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So how did the actual picks line up with the previously released list?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

With all the money wwe pays in bringing in stars from other sports, I don’t know why they won’t use that money to invest in one of 2 talents and create stars out of them.


----------



## Kamille

Bruh imagine Bayley beating Charlotte tho lmao. As much as I would love it it’s not happening


----------



## IamMark

The silence!


----------



## Upstart474

Kamille said:


> Raw ended up not not bad I guess. Bayley wins Charlotte goes to RAW and I’m satisfied


Raw got Bliss


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can someone name me 1 good thing about WWE?

Saudi shows, draft war rooms, hell in a cell DQs, Charlotte, Cole, scripted promos, shit stories, constant burials, McMahons.

So much good shit :heston


----------



## Kamille

Is it just me or is the crowd so goddamn bored.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mordecay said:


> The undrafted people from the SD pool are "free agents" and can sign wherever they want (at least that is what they said). The remaining people on the SD pool who weren't drafted are:
> 
> Cesaro
> Humberto Carrillo
> Akira Tozawa
> Sin Cara
> Eric Young
> EC3
> *Chad Gable*
> Heath Slater
> Drew Gulak
> The B-Team (Bo Dallas & Curtis Axel)
> Tamina


*Shorty Gable. :trolldog


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mox Girl

Bayley got a haircut!!!


----------



## Trophies

Bayley finally going full heel :mark


----------



## -XERO-

*YAS, WIFE!*


----------



## BrahmaBull247

I’m out, what a trash show


----------



## EmbassyForever

oh well


----------



## Himiko

Still can’t believe FOX spent billions for, and is wasting 2 hours a week on this piece a shit show


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Love it , Bayley’s new look and style


----------



## Ace

How bad is SD?

I thought the goal was to make it the A show, it's coming off like the Z show with the guys they've drafted.


----------



## wkc_23

Oh, shit. I love this type of Bayley :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon

She cut her hair and popping inflatable shit.


Great heel turn ever. Take that non-WWE fanboys!

Fox got that money's worth.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

New Bay Bay :wow

Crow Bayley here :mark:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

love this fucking emo Bayley hair cut


----------



## Ace

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


TL:dr SD and Fox got fucked.


----------



## Kamille

See. Moments where I appreciate WWE LMAOOO BAYLEY BEATING THOSE BLOW UP DOLLS


----------



## Trophies

Now Bayley just needs shorter tights. wens3


----------



## Kamille

Charlotte Standing there like what the hell is happening


----------



## Himiko

Bayley is looking good with her new look


----------



## Whoanma

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Them inflatable guys never hurt anyone.


----------



## Mordecay

Ace said:


> How bad is SD?.


As bad as a Jay White match :grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl

I really like Bayley's new look, the hair looks good.


----------



## Mango13

Trophies said:


> Now Bayley just needs shorter tights. wens3


And a better top.


----------



## wkc_23

Bayley looks great with her hair like that.


----------



## CoverD

I wish this turn would've happened back when she and Sasha were doing that crappy therapist story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The New Bayley will win the title by kicking Charlotte in the crotch. :bryan


----------



## Joe Moore

Is Charlotte wearing a mask?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

About fucking time Bayley changed it up.


----------



## ironcladd1

Bad Bayley needs to show that bad booty :datass


----------



## Kamille

Bayley is adorable. But it’s hard to take her seriously especially against Charlotte. I need Bayley to win this.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Mango13 said:


> And a better top.


And a new theme


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mordecay

We need heel Bayley in shorts now :book


----------



## Himiko

Finally they’ve made Bayley interesting. 

Loving the new hairdo/make up. No more inflatables [emoji1360] Looking forward to seeing where she goes from here. 

Probably nowhere knowing this company but one can hope [emoji2370]


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182834361235673088


----------



## Kamille

If Bayley wins tonight I’m going to become a serious Bayley fan. Yall know what’s going to happen tho


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

I hope bayley goes all black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Himiko said:


> Finally they’ve made Bayley interesting.
> 
> Loving the new hairdo/make up. No more inflatables [emoji1360] Looking forward to seeing where she goes from here.
> 
> Probably nowhere knowing this company but one can hope [emoji2370]


Charlotte still has inflatables.


----------



## Himiko

CoverD said:


> I wish this turn would've happened back when she and Sasha were doing that crappy therapist story.




Typical WWE. They are the Internet Explorer of the wrestling business.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hephaesteus

Lol can hear them talking they loud as fuck


----------



## Mordecay

Two weeks of SD on FOX and both shows have been the drizzling shits


----------



## Kamille

U know Charlotte wins. So predictable. WWE. U screwed Becky. If you show me that you’re spontaneous and can have Bayley beat Charlotte I will love you again


----------



## Himiko

Who else thought Bayley’s new hair was actually the hood off her jacket


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm in favor of Bayley wearing shorts. She should wear same tights Alexa Bliss wheres. Must show off that ass.


----------



## Kamille

Yep. I can start to see this is a SmackDown organized match. Making Charlotte look awesome for the brand she’s going to be on.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is fucking dead


----------



## Himiko

Kamille said:


> U know Charlotte wins. So predictable. WWE. U screwed Becky. If you show me that you’re spontaneous and can have Bayley beat Charlotte I will love you again




They screwed Becky?


----------



## Kamille

Biggest surprise is Alexa going to RAW I do like that.


----------



## CoverD

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Himiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally they’ve made Bayley interesting.
> 
> Loving the new hairdo/make up. No more inflatables  Looking forward to seeing where she goes from here.
> 
> Probably nowhere knowing this company but one can hope
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte still has inflatables. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

True, but Charlotte was the first to pop her's. :lmao

Seems like the Fiend coming from under the ring wasn't the only gimmick they reused tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

People in the front row got an eyeful of Charlotte's boobs when she climbed up on the barricade :lol


----------



## wkc_23

I hope Bayley has a different finisher. Fuck that Bayley to Bayley.

I swear to god as I was about to post this, she hit a Bayley to Bayley :HA :HA


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Bayley kinda looks like Dakota Kai with the short hair lol


----------



## ironcladd1

Charlotte is leakin


----------



## Kamille

Himiko said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> 
> U know Charlotte wins. So predictable. WWE. U screwed Becky. If you show me that you’re spontaneous and can have Bayley beat Charlotte I will love you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They screwed Becky?
Click to expand...

The fox SmackDown show is considered the Premier show. She’s stuck on raw which gives her less than half as many views as she could have. 

Check Twitter. There is no reason Becky lynch should be on the B show. Ppl going off. So yes. Becky got screwed


----------



## Hephaesteus

Charlot5e would kick out of a protected finisher


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Stellar

This better not have another screwy turnbuckle ending.


----------



## Kamille

Charlotte gonna win. If Bayley wins. I’ll post my butthole


----------



## Trophies

Did Charlotte bust a tooth?


----------



## IamMark

Charlotte bleeding again.
Also, she doesn't need to do all these high-flying move. Keep them for PPVs.


----------



## wkc_23

The blood is making this match better.


----------



## Not Lying

pretty good match.


----------



## Kamille

wkc_23 said:


> The blood is making this match better.


So true. Cmon Bayley


----------



## -XERO-

New theme, y'all.


----------



## Mox Girl

Kamille said:


> Charlotte gonna win. If Bayley wins. I’ll post my butthole


LOL go on post it then :lol


----------



## Trophies

Hey new theme! Sounds good!


----------



## Boba Fett

HELL FUCKING YEAH !!!!


----------



## ironcladd1

No sell pin :lol


----------



## IamMark

Cesaro was right on Watch Along the other day. Charlotte will be 16-17 time champ in 6 months.


----------



## wkc_23

What is that theme song.. Yikes.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Kamille said:


> Charlotte gonna win. If Bayley wins. I’ll post my butthole


We are waiting lol


----------



## Himiko

Kamille said:


> The fox SmackDown show is considered the Premier show. She’s stuck on raw which gives her less than half as many views as she could have.
> 
> Check Twitter. There is no reason Becky lynch should be on the B show. Ppl going off. So yes. Becky got screwed




Well, #1 She’s the RAW women’s champion. #2, they still need viewers for Raw, they can’t have all their stars on Smackdown. Someone’s gotta help sail the ship on Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:heston

All you WWE loyalist

Charlotte got a 10th reign just cuz

Gettin' ready for that 11th


----------



## JRL

Onwards to being the 11 time champ.


----------



## Mordecay

Charlotte burying Bayley's finishers lol


----------



## Kamille

OMG$!!!!!!!!!! WWE U CONTINUE TO THROW ME IN LOOPS OMG I LOVE U


----------



## EmbassyForever

thanks fuck its over


----------



## TheLooseCanon

wkc_23 said:


> What is that theme song.. Yikes.


Fits WWE.


----------



## Mainboy

Bayley :sodone


----------



## Trophies

Bayley just said bitches :lmao


----------



## CoverD

If that's her new music...hell yea


----------



## Hephaesteus

That was fairly clean holy shit


----------



## wkc_23

That new attitude wens3


----------



## Kamille

THEY ACTUALLY HAD BAYLEY WIN. WWE ILU OMG. HAGAHAGA swear one minute I hate this company and then they have the underdog win. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## finalnight

That was Cena-level no selling by Bayley.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:heston

That Bayley promo rivals Jericho


----------



## Whoanma

I'm done with this shite. uttahere


----------



## DammitChrist

Bayley just called us "bitches" :lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

TALK THAT SHIT BAYLEY :applause


----------



## candice-wrestling

I love this new Bayley.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Charlotte to raw confirmed


----------



## Mox Girl

Show ended 3 minutes early LOL. Before, WWE had to rush endings of SD cos they ran out of time, now they had time left over :lol


----------



## Ace

Fuck please don't mean she's headed to Raw fpalm


----------



## Taroostyles

Nice 5 day reign for Charlotte

You cant make this shit up


----------



## Himiko

Seriously? 

I was convinced this reign would be a lengthy one for Charlotte. Her 10th reign. And it’s barely a week long


----------



## Swindle

Mox Girl said:


> Show ended 3 minutes early LOL. Before, WWE had to rush endings of SD cos they ran out of time, now they had time left over :lol


Its because the commercials before local news are worth a lot of $$$. Get used to it.


----------



## rbl85

What a way to make their finishers look like shit…..


----------



## DOTL

TheLooseCanon said:


> :heston
> 
> That Bayley promo rivals Jericho


Yeah. If you use bath salts. 


It was good though.


----------



## Headliner

Bayley getting on the mic and calling everyone bitches just took away my anger at Charlotte having a 5 day title reign and WWE rushing her to 16.


----------



## aliasocfan

aliasocfan said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if Bayley won the title back. Playing hot potato is the quickest way to increase those title numbers.


Too lazy to retype this.


----------



## Magicman38

New Bayley rocks!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bayley got shot with some testosterone.


----------



## Kamille

Dude. This is what I mean I’ll be so pissed at decisions on WWE over and over. And then you’ll have Bayley beat Charlotte flair. And I’m all in agaIn. I love it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

WHAT A CLIMACTIC FINISH FOR THE DRAFT SHOW. 
ABSOLUTELY ASTONISHING DECISIONS HERE TODAY, ALL DRAFTS WERE POSTED BEFORE THE SHOW SO WE CAN SHOW THE WAR ROOM CELEBRATING SIGNINGS THEY KNEW ABOUT.

NEW WWE SMACKDOWN WOMENS CHAMPION BAYLEY CALLS THE CROWD BITCHES WHILST DEBUTING HER NEW 40 YEAR OLD SOCCER MOM HAIRCUT.

THAT'S SOME GOOD SHIT.


----------



## cavs25

Congratulations your Bayley has evolved into Io Shirai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Bayley has a new theme I guess


----------



## Thomas Istas

Kamille said:


> Charlotte gonna win. If Bayley wins. I’ll post my butthole


Well?


----------



## Swindle

Headliner said:


> Bayley getting on the mic and calling everyone bitches just took away my anger at Charlotte having a 5 day title reign and WWE rushing her to 16.


Who knows how long Ric really has, so I can understand why WWE is in a hurry. I don't like it, but I understand.

Digging Bayley's new hair.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Another meaningless Charlotte reign.:cuss:

Just this year, she won against Asuka and had a 13 day reign. Then she beat Becky and lost via cash in. Then she beat Bayley and held it for 5 days. That's a whopping three reigns for 18 days. She deserves better than that and so do the fans. Spamming hollow title reigns is :heston


----------



## Dolorian

Taroostyles said:


> Nice 5 day reign for Charlotte
> 
> You cant make this shit up


Ridiculous.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Were Dulé Hill & James Roday even on the show? They were advertised?


----------



## Kamille

Bruh Bayley just beat Charlotte flair. I FREAKING LOVE IT ??


----------



## troyag93

Kamille said:


> Charlotte gonna win. If Bayley wins. I’ll post my butthole


We're all waiting, give us the goods


----------



## rbl85

cavs25 said:


> Congratulations your Bayley has evolved into Io Shirai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without the talent


----------



## Joseph92

Hephaesteus said:


> Charlotte to raw confirmed


Or she stays on Smackdown and becomes a 11 time champ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DOTL said:


> Yeah. If you use bath salts.
> 
> 
> It was good though.


Sarcasm


----------



## Lethal Evans

troyag93 said:


> We're all waiting, give us the goods


A deal's a deal


----------



## Kamille

Haha I’d be banned


----------



## Whoanma

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Another meaningless Charlotte reign.Lcuss:
> 
> Just this year, she won against Asuka and had a 13 day reign. Then she beat Becky and lost via cash in. Then she beat Bayley and held it for 5 days. That's a whopping three reigns for 18 days. She deserves better than that and so do the fans. Spamming hollow title reigns is :heston


The reigns mean nothing, they have absolutely no value. They're making her look like shit with this booking.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Kamille said:


> Haha I’d be banned


PM'll do.


----------



## capitan

There's nothing you can do to make Bayley good looking. Why is the company pushing her so hard?


----------



## Swindle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182838621939945478
So if Flair goes RAW, does this mean Banks will have to turn babyface on Smackdown?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wonder if they drop the war rooms Monday lol


----------



## Not Lying

Great match. I don't understand WWE's obsession with meaningless Charlotte title reigns. She barely has any long reigns besides her first one 4 years ago.


----------



## Strategize

At least this Charlotte reign served a purpose, changing Bayley. Can't complain about that.


----------



## capitan

The only reason for this push is pandering to the mexican/Central American market. Hence, Rey and Dominic and Cain and Sasha and Bayley being pushed to the moon.


----------



## Kamille

The show started off so terrible. I still can’t believe Becky was drafted to the B brand. But after seeing who raw got I’m OK with it. 

Then Bayley beat Charlotte. That was so unexpected and amazing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Thomas Istas

That show was dissapointing. First SmackDown I watched live in years and it will be the last for a long time.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182837991422578689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182838437931442182


----------



## Mordecay

Kamille said:


> Haha I’d be banned


You can PM people or rep them :draper2


----------



## Kamille

Thomas Istas said:


> That show was dissapointing. First SmackDown I watched live in years and it will be the last for a long time.


It was pretty bad ? but Bayley beat Charlotte.


----------



## The Phantom

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Um, is she just Io now?


----------



## Whoanma

I'm a Charlotte fan and I don't want her near any of the f-in belts if she's no going to have, at least, a meaningful reign. She wins only to pad the numbers.


----------



## Joe Moore

The Definition of Technician said:


> Great match. I don't understand WWE's obsession with meaningless Charlotte title reigns. She barely has any long reigns besides her first one 4 years ago.



You can't win another and get to 16 without losing. Her next title will be the RAW one.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I just wanna hear Bayley's new theme


----------



## Mango13

I can already see Charlotte beating Becky on Monday.


----------



## The Wood

Holy shit, this show was hilariously bad. WWE spoiling their own draft is a legendary fuck up of WCW proportions. Another jump the shark moment for the company. Kofi Kingston is also done, as far as I'm concerned. He'll wrestle for as long as he wants to and get belts put on him all the time, but if he doesn't care about losing the WWE Title, why should anyone care about him? The SD Title being used to pad Charlotte's numbers is unbearable, and Bayley as a heel is forced and boring and a marker of how slow this company moves and how bad they are at utilizing talent. WWE, in general, Kofi Kingston and the Women's Title were all devalued tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles

Mango13 said:


> I can already see Charlotte beating Becky on Monday.


Can you fucking imagine?

The scary part is I honestly wouldn't be surprised, they know it would piss people off and that seems to be their goal lately.


----------



## Mango13

Taroostyles said:


> Can you fucking imagine?
> 
> The scary part is I honestly wouldn't be surprised, they know it would piss people off and that seems to be their goal lately.



Oh I fully expect it to happen. In fact I will be surprised if it doesn't


----------



## Whoanma

Mango13 said:


> Oh I fully expect it to happen. In fact I will be surprised if it doesn't


I'd rather have her off tv for a couple months if they're going to keep hot-potatoing the titles to pad her f-in numbers.


----------



## DOTL

What was that thing she used to cut the tube men?


----------



## greasykid1

Everything apart from Charlotte-Bayley was really not worth staying up for.

They published the draft order in advance, so none of that had any importance.

They rehashed Corbin/Gable AGAIN.
They rehashed Seth almost winning, but getting jumped by The Fiend.
Random 6 man tag between The OC and The New Day. Servicable but again, meaningless.

Felt like a waste of 1h40 followed by a well executed heel turn and a good feud-fuelling match.

Well done, Charlotte & Bayley. The only good thing in the 2 hour show this week!


----------



## Mango13

Whoanma said:


> I'd rather have her off tv for a couple months if they're going to keep hot-potatoing the titles to pad her f-in numbers.


She was off TV for months and was immediately thrown right back into the title picture and the match with Becky/Ronda at Mania. The same thing would happen again.

She needs to take a long hiatus for me to even be remotely okay with her being in the title picture.


----------



## greasykid1

Taroostyles said:


> Can you fucking imagine?
> 
> The scary part is I honestly wouldn't be surprised, they know it would piss people off and that seems to be their goal lately.


In fact, it would serve their 2 main goals these days.

* Piss off the fans
* Falsely inflate Charlotte's championship reigns in order to match her daddy ASAP


----------



## 674297

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this show was hilariously bad. WWE spoiling their own draft is a legendary fuck up of WCW proportions. Another jump the shark moment for the company. Kofi Kingston is also done, as far as I'm concerned. He'll wrestle for as long as he wants to and get belts put on him all the time, but if he doesn't care about losing the WWE Title, why should anyone care about him? The SD Title being used to pad Charlotte's numbers is unbearable, and Bayley as a heel is forced and boring and a marker of how slow this company moves and how bad they are at utilizing talent. WWE, in general, Kofi Kingston and the Women's Title were all devalued tonight.


If there is a rematch then Charlotte will be a mute when she wins, and either the braindead male white skinhead fans who scream like Mariah Carey, or a fat racist transvestite that looks like Mema from Hollywood Hillbillies with a t-shirt and jorts that screams death metal will cost Bayley and commit domestic violence!


----------



## Stormbringer

Kamille said:


> Haha I’d be banned


PICS!!!


----------



## Stellar

Becky staying on RAW.

Rollins probably is staying on RAW to stay with Becky.

Bray Wyatt drafted to Smackdown.

Which means hopefully they are moving on from Wyatt vs. Rollins, regardless of what happened tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

The draft itself could have been more. The cuts to the war rooms were hilarious for their reactions, but I'd much rather see the reactions of the actual superstars than some actors they hired to wear suits and huddle around a table. I don't know why they haven't gone back to what worked in 2002.

And some shit just didn't make sense. Like, Raw is stupid. USA is stupid. You could have had Alexa and Nikki with one pick and you use 2 with them.

So yeah, not great execution.

I liked some of the matches. Rollins vs. Reigns was great until the Bray interference, which makes no sense with Bray going to SD and Rollins probably staying on Raw.

The New Day vs. OC match was fun. Gable vs. Corbin was fine, but it's hard to care after so many matches in the past month. Oh and "Shorty Gable". Fuck you.

The one true highlight on this show that gets a major thumbs up is Bayley's new look and the main event. The match was great. And I loved Bayley destroying the tube men and going with an new hair cut. Plus she cut that promo at the end to cement her new status.

As much as I can rag on WWE storytelling, one thing I think they've gotten right is Bayley. She turned last month, but she was champion and believed she was a role model. She had no reason to change. But then she lost her title and snapped, and became what we saw tonight. So I really enjoyed that.

The Bayley stuff and the main event was great. Everything else you can take it or leave it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Sloppy Joe said:


> Lol no they aren't. She's still a 10 time champ and is going to win at least 6 more.


She's gonna get more Champs than her daddy


----------



## Mordecay

Becky/Sasha will wrestle on Monday, so no Charlotte taking the title from her... yet.

Watch them make Sasha lose again to Becky Cena :heston


----------



## Lorromire

I'm not a fan of Bayley's new theme. It isn't bad, but it seems really generic. That's WWE for ya, though.

Also, is it just me or does Charlotte look 10000x worse with that new face?


----------



## Deathiscoming

Thomas Istas said:


> That show was dissapointing. First SmackDown I watched live in years and it will be the last for a long time.


If it was already disappointing with additional star power from OC, Rollins and others from Raw, imagine next week's SD, without such additions..

WWE are screwed.


----------



## Even Flow

So Bayley winning the title back look's to have determined the fates of Aleister Black, Andrade, Zelina & Charlotte.

They'll all be on Raw now.


----------



## Stellar

I want to get excited for Strowman on Smackdown but then I realize that he basically is going to lose to Reigns and Lesnar all over again eventually like he did on RAW.

Carmella will probably be staying on Smackdown with Graves. She could end up being the main babyface of the SD Womens Division until a Ronda Rousey or someone out with injury returns.


----------



## MetalKiwi

This new Bayley somehow reminds me of Bea Priestley from AEW...


----------



## Even Flow

TD Stinger said:


> I liked some of the matches. Rollins vs. Reigns was great until the Bray interference, which makes no sense with Bray going to SD and Rollins probably staying on Raw.


I assumed at first they'd do Seth vs Bray again at Crown Jewel for the Universal Title, but with Bray now being drafted to SD, it makes no sense, because Rollins will be staying on Raw.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lorromire said:


> Also, is it just me or does Charlotte look 10000x worse with that new face?


What? New face?


----------



## Bradshaw98

TD Stinger said:


> ...
> As much as I can rag on WWE storytelling, one thing I think they've gotten right is Bayley. She turned last month, but she was champion and believed she was a role model. She had no reason to change. But then she lost her title and snapped, and became what we saw tonight. So I really enjoyed that.
> 
> The Bayley stuff and the main event was great. Everything else you can take it or leave it.


I think it goes a lot further then that with Bayley, her first heelish act was in that match with Alexa on the RAW after Mania, all the 4hw were dropping hints on twitter almost immediately and continued right up to the chair attack, I will die on the hill that this was actually a 6month long slow burn heel turn. With that out of the way, I must assume they are going to find away for Bayley to be the one to give Sasha her moment at Mania.


----------



## looper007

These shows should be exciting and have some shocks. But nothing changed but Bayley's hairdo. At least she's gone full heel, and she looks hotter with the shorter hair imo. That press thing for Saudi blood money was the drizzling shits. The whole Shorty thing is insulting. The draft back room stuff was stupid.

WWE is so uncool it's not even funny, be scary if they were given a prime Stone cold and The Rock, what they would have them do to them today.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Charlotte is an even worse champion this year than Sasha was three years ago. :maury​


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah the cool factor that AEW has in spades WWE cant figure out for the life of them. Even the stuff that starts out cool they ultimately destroy fairly quickly.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah the cool factor that AEW has in spades WWE cant figure out for the life of them. Even the stuff that starts out cool they ultimately destroy fairly quickly.


they just feel like they are playing it safe all the time. They look for a rating bump with them wheeling out old legends and ex MMA fighters instead of trying to book their stars as cool figures and making them look like stars. No matter what size they are, big or small, they all look like dweebs now. 

Anytime a legend comes back they get put over big while making their newer talent look awful. I'm not a massive fan of the Fiend as a in ring worker, but why not have him attack the Rock or Austin, let them get a beat down every once and a while. It be cool and put over someone. I'm not a fan of Corbin, but even though he was in the same ring as The Rock he was made to look like a joke. The Whole Shorty thing is insulting and kiss asses of WWE and stooges tell fan's off for even questioning it i.e Shane Helms on twitter.

I'm a life long fan of WWE but I'm not going to sit there and let them off the hook when the shovel out crap and bury their roster for a rating.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I think some of you folks would be more satisfied if you tune in for 205 Live. 

It's worth the watch since that show is consistently good most of the time, and tonight's episode of 205 was easily better than Smackdown was :lol


----------



## looper007

DammitC said:


> Honestly, I think some of you folks would be more satisfied if you tune in for 205 Live.
> 
> It's worth the watch since that show is consistently good most of the time, and tonight's episode of 205 was easily better than Smackdown was :lol


DammitC, you are a nice person. But you are probably the most overly positive WWE fan I've ever met. You find the slightest good moment in some of the most awful episodes of Raw or Smackdown lol and spin it as a positive.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I'm not a fan of short hair Bayley. I'd preferred her to just get rid the ponytail and kept her long straight hair. Oh well, let's see how they handle her now.


----------



## Lorromire

Stormbringer said:


> What? New face?


I'm too lazy to open up a streaming site, find the Charlotte match, and screenshot it, but she's had more injections by the looks of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182834916343435266


----------



## Cyberdemon

From reading the posts in this thread, I'm glad that I didn't watch SmackDown, or RAW.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The robot character you guys saw in the draft war room, was Cleatus the Robot. He's the known mascot of the NFL on FOX here in America. 

IMO, the NFL/WWE crossover, the draft room shtick, they're sure trying hard to combine both elements to make their show appealing. From reading the reviews and the posts in these live threads, the WWE's in very bad shape, in terms of storylines, writing and promos.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Sorry for the double post guys.

My fault.


----------



## Donnie

NATTIE was drafted over Cesaro, let that sink in :vince$


----------



## arch.unleash

So basically they traded Kevin Owens for the Fiend, 2 fat guys who will be buried either way. That's such groundbreaking shit :vince This company has no hope.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

The Fiend being drafted to Smackdown completely contradicts FOX wanting a 'real sports oriented' show. He is the complete antithesis of that. Also what is the point of a Draft if everyone is basically staying where they were except for a few? 

Pointless and a waste of time.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Donnie said:


> NATTIE was drafted over Cesaro, let that sink in :vince$


So was lucha house party. Also they were both drafted over gable


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

it seems as though they are speeding up the process of charlotte getting 16 belts.


----------



## Kratosx23

ripcitydisciple said:


> The Fiend being drafted to Smackdown completely contradicts FOX wanting a 'real sports oriented' show. He is the complete antithesis of that. Also what is the point of a Draft if everyone is basically staying where they were except for a few?
> 
> Pointless and a waste of time.


Think about this. Fox, who wants a real sports presentation, drafted The Fiend, who drags people under the ring, who plays with puppets, who no sells being murdered. They draft Braun Strowman who's a living, breathing cartoon character who flips over 18 wheelers, they draft Lacey Evans who dresses like a 1950's housewife, they draft Otis Dozovic, this big, fat human waterbed who jiggles his belly around, does the worm and makes these fucking cartoon noises that sound like.....I don't know what, and Lucha House Party who are walking stereotypes who walk out with a fucking pinata. Meanwhile Raw gets Becky, who is PG female McGregor, Charlotte who is Ric Flairs daughter, Kevin Owens who is a "prize fighter", AJ Styles whos entire gimmick is in ring wrestling, and Bobby Lashley who was an MMA fighter. And that's just round 1.

Literally all they have for their "sports like presentation" is Cain and Brock.


----------



## chronoxiong

I had a huge chuckle seeing shots of the war rooms for this 2019 WWE Draft on Smackdown Live. Celebrating a draft pick in Randy Orton going to RAW. Just lol. This was a disappointing draft though. Showing us who got drafted to RAW when a lot of them are already on the show. Same for Smackdown. I guess Sasha's reward for coming back was to be on Smackdown. Have no clue how this will work with everyone turning heel lately. Reigns, Stroman, Brock and Wyatt on the brand now. Is this 2016 all over again? 

The main highlight of the show for me was Bayley's full ascent into the dark side. With her getting a new theme and new look. She regained her Women's Title so the WWE can pad to Charlotte's title reigns. They had a nice match. Shorty Gable/King Corbin is getting played out now. Hope this is the end for them. So Kofi Kingston is back to throwing pancakes and doesn't even bother to chase after the WWE Title again? Okay. You know the company is still high on Lacey Evans when she got drafted in the third round to Smackdown.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Draft went better than I expected.


----------



## Kamille

Bayley beating Charlotte was the highlight. Superstar Becky lynch going to the “B” show was the low light.


----------



## xio8ups

Can only go to well with the legends so many times before it gets old. First rock. Then the draft. Week 3 austin or taker ? Then week 4 ? I give it 2-3 months then the ratings will suck


----------



## White Glove Test

Did anyone notice after the lights came on after the fiend moment there was a guy at the bottom right side of the ring holding one of the lights that they flash when the fiend is doing his thing? Major screw up on the production crew right there


----------



## Y.2.J

I thought that was a great episode of SD.

- Roman & Rollins was good, the Fiend was cool too. Obviously Seth DQ winning and RAW get first pick.
- I thought the draft was really cool. I like the idea of the war rooms even though they were corny it was cool to see and light hearted. I really liked the Fox broadcaster segments. Blending the NFL with the WWE was cool to see. What I would I think would've made the draft a bit better is if there were two people announcing the draft picks, one person for RAW and one person for SD. Having Steph announce everything was kind of anti climatic.
- Right now SD is definitely more my cup of tea, more of my favourites are there but obviously I'll watch both and want to see the rest of the picks on Monday.
- SD Roster: Roman, Bray, Braun, Sasha, Lacey, The Revival, LH Party, and Heavy Machinery.
- I really like AJ, Becky, Bliss, Ricochet and The Street Profits. Good for RAW.

Anyways, awesome episode. 2 hours flew. I REALLY like that Bayley repackage/reset. Short hair and cutting those inflatables and winning the title back...cool stuff.

Lastly, love the SD set, pyro, production. Love the FOX cross over. Love me some AC DC. 

Good stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kratosx23 said:


> Think about this. Fox, who wants a real sports presentation, drafted The Fiend, who drags people under the ring, who plays with puppets, who no sells being murdered. They draft Braun Strowman who's a living, breathing cartoon character who flips over 18 wheelers, they draft Lacey Evans who dresses like a 1950's housewife, they draft Otis Dozovic, this big, fat human waterbed who jiggles his belly around, does the worm and makes these fucking cartoon noises that sound like.....I don't know what, and Lucha House Party who are walking stereotypes who walk out with a fucking pinata. Meanwhile Raw gets Becky, who is PG female McGregor, Charlotte who is Ric Flairs daughter, Kevin Owens who is a "prize fighter", AJ Styles whos entire gimmick is in ring wrestling, and Bobby Lashley who was an MMA fighter. And that's just round 1.
> 
> Literally all they have for their "sports like presentation" is Cain and Brock.


Looking at the results its the exactly opposite of where everyone should have went.


----------



## HankHill_85

Holy shit, am I ever glad that I DVR'd Smackdown last night and went to the movies instead! ('Joker' was fucking awesome, BTW)

What a boring show.

We get the usual back and forth between Seth and Roman with the typical spots shoved in there to show that "OMG they're so EVEN!", then The Fiend almost has a cool moment through the ring until the one production assistant could be seen on-camera doing the "shaky lighting" cue.

They finally have Bayley do something concrete with her heel persona and have her dress like an adult. At least that's something. Still not a fan.

And the draft, ugh. Why did those "war rooms" with people in suits cheer like a bunch of canned morons at picks that THEY ALREADY KNEW WERE COMING??? What did Stephanie have to do with any of it?

Becky Lynch to Raw. WHAT?!?!? NO! SHOCK! GASP!! AWE!!! THIS CAN'T BE!!!!!! The *RAW* Women's Champion going to *RAW*? THIS IS ANARCHY!

The Revival to Smackdown. MY GOD, WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO US WITH ALL THESE SHOCKING REVELATIONS, WWE?!?!?!?!?!? Who would've thought that the *SMACKDOWN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS* would GO TO *SMACKDOWN!!!*

And I see it's right back to the mid card for poor Kofi, with no mention or reaction from him at all about losing the WWE Title to Brock a week ago. WWE doing the same shtick of "Accept this bullshit we're spoon-feeding you and shut up!" that they pulled with HIAC.

Good fucking grief, it's no wonder this show dropped a million viewers last night.

Then there's the whole "MMA and Boxing Take Center Stage" vibe in the entire company right now with the Brock/Cain and Braun/Tyson angles. None of this shit is appealing to me at all. "Uh, uh, uh, but you want realism!" Who the fuck said that? At least they're blowing their wad on this bullshit with both matches in Saudi Arabia. Get it over with and just be a fucking wrestling show again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HankHill_85 said:


> Then there's the whole "MMA and Boxing Take Center Stage" vibe in the entire company right now with the Brock/Cain and Braun/Tyson angles. None of this shit is appealing to me at all. "Uh, uh, uh, but you want realism!" Who the fuck said that? At least they're blowing their wad on this bullshit with both matches in Saudi Arabia. Get it over with and just be a fucking wrestling show again.


If the cost of "realism"is to marginalize all the full time pro wrestlers, then count me out. I can easily see Cain and Brock being the only main title feud until Mania. Of course some of the plebeian full timers will get the "honor" of making them both look strong, especially Cain as they try to manufacture rabid fan support for him. Wake me up when this crap is over.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I hate how many short, meaningless reigns that Charlotte has had. Obviously just trying to rack up the number of reigns, but damn give the woman a few lengthy ones. 

Bray drafted to SD ends the feud with Seth thankfully (I hope anyway).

Seems Raw has had the better draft so far, but have to wait and see how Monday goes I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan Jericho said:


> I hate how many short, meaningless reigns that Charlotte has had. Obviously just trying to rack up the number of reigns, but damn give the woman a few lengthy ones.
> 
> Bray drafted to SD ends the feud with Seth thankfully (I hope anyway).
> 
> Seems Raw has had the better draft so far, but have to wait and see how Monday goes I guess.


Her three reigns this year have lasted only 18 minutes in toto. WWE isn't even trying to be subtle about it. I'd agree that she would be better served by a real reign rather than three hollow ones.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So how about that "pipe bomb" that Cain threw down? :brock4


----------



## Chelsea

Bray trying to drag Seth to hell just like Kane did in 2015 and Bayley revamping her character before winning the belt were the only highlights.


----------

